# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  (:برنامه نظام قدیم ها برای کنکور 98 نظام قدیم:)

## Dr.arash123

فقط نظام قدیم ها که برای کنکور 98 آماده می شن پاسخ بدن لطفا :Y (502):

----------


## Dayi javad

__

----------


## dr.rh

خواهشا بگید منم همین مشکلو دارم واسه تابستون نمیدونم چیکارکنم

----------


## Dr.arash123

up

----------


## Django

دروس پایه رو میخونم من.
با توجه بیشتر روی اختصاصیا.

----------


## hamed_habibi

زیست پایه شیمی پایه...  
عربی لغات ترجمه درک 
ادبیات جز تاریخ ادبیات
توریاضی فیزیکم مباحث پایه ایی و روتین بخون...خیلیا میگن سختارو بخون فلان...من میگم کسی تابستون امار حد مثلثات احتمال ماتریس تابع بخونه 40 درصدی بلده با تثبیتش طول سال خیالش از 40 زدن این درس راحته.و.....درادامه سال ازمهر هم مباحث سخت اضافه کنه....فیزیکم همینه..اینا تجربه دوساله بندس..لطفا نقل بیخود نگیرید...اگه مباحث اسون ریاضی فیزیک تابستون بخونی تامهر خیالت از 40 50درصد مطالب راحته باتثبیتش انرژی میگیری ک میتونم 40 حداقل بزنم اما خیلی ها از سخت شورع میکنن ول میکنن نه اسون میخونن ن سخت هارو اخرش میشه عید ول میکنن.....از دید من ی مشاور صدسالم مشاور باشه تا 2 3بار کنکور نده شکست نخوره خیلی چیزا رو درک نخواهد کرد

----------


## Mysterious

منم به جمع پشت کنکوریها اضافه خواهم شد با این وضع :Yahoo (4): 
برنامه ی من اینه واسه تابستون
از ۱۰ تیر شروع میکنم 
تقریبا ۱۱ هفته فرصت دارم 
ریاضی ۲۲ فصله هفته ایی دو فصل ریاضی میخونم
فیزیکم فک کنم ۲۰ فصل بشه اونم هفته ایی دو فصل میخونم
هفته ایی یه فصل شیمی
اینم بگم از مباحث کاملا مبتدی و پله به پله شروع میکنم
زیستم امسال خوندم و بلدم تقریبا تابستون از مباحث ترکیبی شروع میکنم به خوندن مثلا اول زیست مولکولی
بعد گیاهی بعد جانوری و انسانی بعد ژنتیک
به دروس عمومی خیلییی بیشتر توجه میکنم و سعی میکنم در طول تابستون یه دور تمومشون کنم
از مهرم با آزمونا پیش میرم و ساعت مطالعه مو میرسونم به ۱۲ ساعت 
سعی میکنم نقاط ضعفمو بفهمم و پوشش بدم
چون نمیشه کل فیزیکو تو تابستون بست با اندکی زیست 
تصمیم گرفتم هر چی موند با آزمون پیش ببرم
فقط تابستون حتما پایه رو میبندم تا مشکلی واسم پیش نیاد
حالا این چارچوبشه
دوستان اگه میبینن مشکلی داره بهم بگید حتما
ولی با توجه به خودم میتونم از پسش بر بیام
بالاخره باید به هدفم برسم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان دیگر هم نظر بدن لطفا

----------


## Dayi javad

_زیست و شیمی پایه جمع کنین زبان لغت و متن بزنین  عربی رو سعی کنین،جمع کنین تا در طول سال فقط تست و مرور داشته باشین و ی انرژی هم بهتون میده و وقتشو میتونین ب درسای دیگ اختصاص بدین ! فیزیک هر چی همین دم اخری واس کنکور 97 خوندین دوباره بخونین تا دیگ خوب یاد بگیرین بعد برین سراغ مباحث جدید ! ریاضی هم سعی کنین پایه سازی کنین ! پیش نیاز ها و قسمتایی ک ترکیب،میشنو خوب یاد بگیرین_

----------


## matrooke

خب کسی که میمونه از نطام قدیمیا حتما پشت کنکوریه:/ :Yahoo (4): 
طبیعتا تابستونتون فرق داره با نطام جدیدیا
درس به درس میگم چی بخونید
ادبیات:زبان فارسی و قرابت و ارایه اینا که مباحث مهارتی هستن و به زمان نیاز دارن پس با تست روزانه سعی کنید ب مهارت برسید.لغت و تاریخ و املا هم با ازمون اگه میرید پیش برید
عربی:ترجمه هم مثل قرابت تست روزانه بزنید(حالا یک روز درمیون یا ایناشو خودتون مشخص کنید)
قواعد هم خیلی بحثی نیست اگر میخواید با ازمونتون پیش برید یا هر طوری دوس دارید
دینی:یا بزاریدش برای مهر یا تابستون با ازمون پیش برید
زبان:ا،ر زبانتون قویه فقط ریدینگ حل کنید اگر نه خب نوبت اول رو بخونید حتما و لغاتو هی تِکرار و تَکرار!
(میتونیدیک روز درمیون ریدینگ زبان و متن عربی بزنید)
برای اختصاصی ها:
ریاضی:بستگی به کنکور ۹۷تون داره کلا اختصاصیا.روی پایه بیشتر کار کنید مثلثات امار احتمال تابع اگرم وقت داشتید برید سراغ پیش یک.(در صورتی که دانش آموز قوی ای هستید سراغ میش ۲ برید وگرنه فایده ای نداره به نطرم)
فیزیک:فیزیک یک+یکی از پایه های دوم یا سوم+دینامیک و سینماتیک(تمرکز رو این دوتا)
زیست:بستگی داره چجور خونده باشید در طول کنکور قبلتون.اما اولویت اینطوره:پایه+پیش۱+پیش۲
اگرم زنتیک رو نخوندید قبلا هم میتونید تمرکز بزارید روش
شیمی:برید سراغ مهارت یافتن!هرجا صعیفید اونجارو موشش بدید به احتمال زیاد روی مسایل مشکل دارید.اگه دنبال مسایل خفن میگردید میتونید از کتاب شیمی تکمیلی مبتکران استفاده کنید مساله های خیلی خوبی داره.
اولویتی نمیتونم برای این درس بگم چون همش مهمه و هر کسی جایی مشکل داره.
این تابستونی که گفتم ماله پشت کنکوریا طبیعتا برای کنکور اولی ها نیست.
موفق باشید

----------


## Dr.arash123

up

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان نظر بدین

----------


## aa79

من خودم اگه خواستم سال ديگه بمونم تابستون عموميا و زمينو ميخونم (كه البته براي خيليا زمين حذفه) و كامل و خيلي عالي كار ميكنم از مهر رو اختصاصي ها وقت ميذارم و با توجه به تابستونم ديگه نياز نيست خيلي رو عمومي وقت بذارم.شايد يه ذره زيست هم خوندم

----------


## L3Ili.m

من که پارسال همین فرصتی که امسال دارم رو داشتم,کاری نکردم...
امسال رو دیگه آزمون و خطا نمیکنم,از اولش با موسسه ی قلمچی پیش میرم..
شاید خیلیا باهاش موافق نباشن ولی همونقد که ایراداتی داره،خوبی داره...
برنامه ای خودمون بریزیم اغلب ثبات نداره ولی برنامه ی قلمچی با تمام ایراداتش ثبات داره و قابل تغییر نیست...
و اینکه واقعا فرد رو مقید به درس خوندن میکنه...
هردوهفته آزمون دادن و تراز داشتن حس رقابت و قیاس شدن رو بیشتر و انگیزه رو هم بیشتر میکنه...
من تنها گزینه ی پیش روی خودم آزمونهای قلمچی میدونم...والسلام

----------


## Dr.arash123

بقیه نظام قدیم ها هم برنامه هاشونو بگن لطفا

----------


## alivesali

هدفم اینه امسال قبول شم،ولی اگه بمونم قطعا اختصاصی ها رو تموم میکنم.

----------


## yasser0411

من که امسال موندم درست و حسابی نخوندم
اما بیشتر توجه ام رو میذارم اختصاصی دوم همچنین زبان فارسی

----------


## _.Reza._

تابستون رو عمومی ها خیلی حساس نشین
الویت فقط و فقط با تخصصیها باشه....
برنامه خودتون بخونید از مهر ازمون برید
رو عربی هم خوب کار کنید چون نیاز به تایم داره
بازم میگم اختصاصی ها رو اگه تموم کنید یه بار سنگینو از رو دوش خودتون برداشتید....
تو عمومی میشه سریع پیشرفت کرد ولی اختصاصی اینطور نیست
و یه چیز خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم
تا یه تستو خوب خوب یاد نگرفتید نرید تست بعد....چون گیر میکنید اخرش ..... اگه  شده 1 ساعت رو یه تست وایستید ولی الکی رد نشین
یه چیز مهم دیگه.....شل کن سفت کن نداشته باشین که فقط عقب میندازتتون....هر موقع شروع کردین فقط دیگه بخونین....

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

*سلام
منم یه نظام قدیمی ( از نوع خیلی قدیمیش البته ) هستم که با توجه به بازار کار داغونمون امسال تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم و رشته ام رو تغییر بدم;
فارغ التحصیل مکانیک امیرکبیر هستم در سال 88 و الان حدود 6 ماه میشه که دارم برای کنکور تجربی 98 درس میخونم; 

من بر اساس برنامه تلفیقی خودم و مشاورم که رتبه 19 کنکور 93 ( خانم زهرا کلاهچی ) هستن و از آشنایمون هستن پیش میرم که این برنامه مطالعاتی در این 6 ماه منطبق بر سلیقه من و تجربه ایشون بوده و از تابستون به بعد منطبق با آزمون های قلمچی هست;

تو این مدت پرونده سال دوم رو کامل بستم و تا انتهای تیر پرونده سال سوم هم کامل بسته میشه برام , برای تابستون قلم چی ثبت نام میکنم و در کنارش مباحث سال چهارم رو هم میخونم که تا اواخر شهریور پرونده سال چهارم رو هم کامل ببندم و از شهریور به بعد فقط مرور و مرور و مرور و تست و تست و تست داشته باشم ...

**منابعم برای هر درس رو هم بر اساس نظر مشاورم و تحقیقات خودم انتخاب کردم که تقریبا برای هر درس دو منبع مطالعاتی دارم; 

یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه چون رشته ام فنی بوده از ژنتیک چیزی سر در نمیارم و قرار شده مطالعه اش رو بزارم برای شهریور به بعد; 

برای همه دوستان آرزوی موفقیت میکنم .*

----------


## Janvaljan

> *سلام
> منم یه نظام قدیمی ( از نوع خیلی قدیمیش البته ) هستم که با توجه به بازار کار داغونمون امسال تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم و رشته ام رو تغییر بدم;
> فارغ التحصیل مکانیک امیرکبیر هستم در سال 88 و الان حدود 6 ماه میشه که دارم برای کنکور تجربی 98 درس میخونم; 
> 
> من بر اساس برنامه تلفیقی خودم و مشاورم که رتبه 19 کنکور 93 ( خانم زهرا کلاهچی ) هستن و از آشنایمون هستن پیش میرم که این برنامه مطالعاتی در این 6 ماه منطبق بر سلیقه من و تجربه ایشون بوده و از تابستون به بعد منطبق با آزمون های قلمچی هست;
> 
> تو این مدت پرونده سال دوم رو کامل بستم و تا انتهای تیر پرونده سال سوم هم کامل بسته میشه برام , برای تابستون قلم چی ثبت نام میکنم و در کنارش مباحث سال چهارم رو هم میخونم که تا اواخر شهریور پرونده سال چهارم رو هم کامل ببندم و از شهریور به بعد فقط مرور و مرور و مرور و تست و تست و تست داشته باشم ...
> 
> **منابعم برای هر درس رو هم بر اساس نظر مشاورم و تحقیقات خودم انتخاب کردم که تقریبا برای هر درس دو منبع مطالعاتی دارم; 
> ...


شما از* ورودیای* 84  مکانیک دانشگاه امیر کبیری؟

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

> شما از* ورودیای* 84  مکانیک دانشگاه امیر کبیری؟


*ورودی 83 بودم , مرخصی داشتم دیرتر تموم شد , چطور ؟
*

----------


## Dayi javad

_کنکور 98 خیلی هارو زخمی میکنه خدا،ب خیر کنه_

----------


## Janvaljan

> *ورودی 83 بودم , مرخصی داشتم دیرتر تموم شد , چطور ؟
> *


هیچی همین طوری پرسیدم. منم مال خیلی نظام قدیمم در همون حول حوش شما. بخون داداش که ۹۸ رقابتی ترین کنکور سراسری تاریخ این کشور (احتمالا) ، امیدوارم موفق باشی.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

> هیچی همین طوری پرسیدم. منم مال خیلی نظام قدیمم در همون حول حوش شما. بخون داداش که ۹۸ رقابتی ترین کنکور سراسری تاریخ این کشور (احتمالا) ، امیدوارم موفق باشی.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


*اکثریت مطلق داوطلب های تجربی سیاهی لشگر هستن , رقابت نهایت بین ده هزار نفر هست که اونم همیشه بوده , اما رقابت واسه دورقمی شدن واقعا شدید هست
*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> _کنکور 98 خیلی هارو زخمی میکنه خدا،ب خیر کنه_


چرا؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> چرا؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


چون این آقایون محترم که از ریاضی میاند مثل هر سال (سال 95 رتبه یک رشتش ریاضی بوده) میاند ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی رو 80 90 و گاها هم 100 میزنند شیمی رو هم که قبلن خوندن یکم بیشتر بخونند 50 میزنند.عمومی هم که هیچی یه ماهه میشه خوندنش.زیست رو هم با این درصدا 20 30 هم بزنند که کار یک ماهه (فقط حفظی ها رو میخونند) مستقیم میرن سمت سه تا رشته خوب.این درصد ریاضی و فیزیک واقعا واسه 99% بچه های تجربی نجومی و دست نیافتنی حساب میشه.اینجوری سر تا پای ما تجربی ها رو قهوه ای میکنند.البته ما با ریاضی ها مشکلی نداریم.یه وقت بد برداشت نشه.واقعا حقم دارند با این وضع مملکت و بیکاری و زن و بچه و زندگی میخواند یه رشته دیگه بخونند که بازار کارش فعلا خوبه.هر کی بود همین کار رو میکیرد.قانون هم نداریم که نمیتونه یه رشته دیگه کنکور بده وکاملا هم حق دارند.ولی یه چیزی بد جور اعصابمو بهم میریزه اینکه از بعضی رشته ریاضی ها که کنکور تجربی دادند بپرسیم میگند رشتمون رو دوس نداشتیم یکی نیست بگه اخه نفله میخواستی از همون اول نری مگه اجبار بود خاک بر سر هیچی هم که نشی حداقل یه اقای مهندس بهت میگند دلت خوش باشه تازشم ادم یکم زرنگ باشه و یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشه تو همون ریاضیش هم واسش کار هست.(مرد و مردونه بگید که واستون کار نیست و نمیتونید پول در بیارید واسه پولش اومدید تجربی نه اینکه علاقه به تجربی داشتید.والا اینکاری که پزشک و دندون پزشک و داروساز میکنند کلیت و اصلش رو همون 20 30 سال پیش هم انجام میدادند) ببخشید یکم تندروی کردم.امیدوارم به رشته ریاضیا بر نخورده باشه و ناراحت نشن.یه واقعیته که باید هممون قبول کنیم.کنکور هم یه رقابته که همه میتونن شرکت کنند.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​با زیست 20 30درصد خیلی سخت بشه پزشکی قبول شد....من خودم دوباری کنکور دادم س سالم تو جو کنکورم...اینم بدون زیست 80زدن راحت تراز ریاضی فیزیک 80 90 زدن اونم دوتا درس....کسی زیستش ب اون درصدا برسه قطعا 80درصد مسیرو رفته....دراخر کسی بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره......بخدا حرفات بهانه س باورکن


> چون این آقایون محترم که از ریاضی میاند مثل هر سال (سال 95 رتبه یک رشتش ریاضی بوده) میاند ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی رو 80 90 و گاها هم 100 میزنند شیمی رو هم که قبلن خوندن یکم بیشتر بخونند 50 میزنند.عمومی هم که هیچی یه ماهه میشه خوندنش.زیست رو هم با این درصدا 20 30 هم بزنند که کار یک ماهه (فقط حفظی ها رو میخونند) مستقیم میرن سمت سه تا رشته خوب.این درصد ریاضی و فیزیک واقعا واسه 99% بچه های تجربی نجومی و دست نیافتنی حساب میشه.اینجوری سر تا پای ما تجربی ها رو قهوه ای میکنند.البته ما با ریاضی ها مشکلی نداریم.یه وقت بد برداشت نشه.واقعا حقم دارند با این وضع مملکت و بیکاری و زن و بچه و زندگی میخواند یه رشته دیگه بخونند که بازار کارش فعلا خوبه.هر کی بود همین کار رو میکیرد.قانون هم نداریم که نمیتونه یه رشته دیگه کنکور بده وکاملا هم حق دارند.ولی یه چیزی بد جور اعصابمو بهم میریزه اینکه از بعضی رشته ریاضی ها که کنکور تجربی دادند بپرسیم میگند رشتمون رو دوس نداشتیم یکی نیست بگه اخه نفله میخواستی از همون اول نری مگه اجبار بود خاک بر سر هیچی هم که نشی حداقل یه اقای مهندس بهت میگند دلت خوش باشه تازشم ادم یکم زرنگ باشه و یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشه تو همون ریاضیش هم واسش کار هست.(مرد و مردونه بگید که واستون کار نیست و نمیتونید پول در بیارید واسه پولش اومدید تجربی نه اینکه علاقه به تجربی داشتید.والا اینکاری که پزشک و دندون پزشک و داروساز میکنند کلیت و اصلش رو همون 20 30 سال پیش هم انجام میدادند) ببخشید یکم تندروی کردم.امیدوارم به رشته ریاضیا بر نخورده باشه و ناراحت نشن.یه واقعیته که باید هممون قبول کنیم.کنکور هم یه رقابته که همه میتونن شرکت کنند.

----------


## mostafaaa

شما میتونستی بری ریاضی که ریاضی فیزیکت قوی شه و با زیست 20 درصد قبول شی که بفهمی اونی که میاد ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی صد میزنه همون جوری الکی نبوده وقتی سواله سخت تر و مبحث بیشتر کار کنی هم مخت ریاضیت بهتر کار میکنه هم سوالای اسون ترو به راحتی ج میده

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> ​با زیست 20 30درصد خیلی سخت بشه پزشکی قبول شد....من خودم دوباری کنکور دادم س سالم تو جو کنکورم...اینم بدون زیست 80زدن راحت تراز ریاضی فیزیک 80 90 زدن اونم دوتا درس....کسی زیستش ب اون درصدا برسه قطعا 80درصد مسیرو رفته....دراخر کسی بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره......بخدا حرفات بهانه س باورکن


*کجاش بهانس؟؟؟ دلیل قانع کننده بیار.زیست 20 30 درصد رو مثال زدم.منظورم اینه که با درصد نه چندان بالایی میتونه قبول بشه.خخخ زیست رو ز کل بردی زیر سوال.وقتی رتبه برتر های ریاضی (710،705،400،305،97 منطقه دو) که خودم رو در رو باهاشون حرف زدم میگن زیست سختی دارید (با اینکه یه بارم زیست نخوندند و حتی نمیدون جای کبد و کلیه شون کجاس)شما که حداقل رشتت تجربیه و باهاش کلنجار رفتی و به قول خودت این همه هم با تجربه هستی!!!دیگه باس بدونی زیست چجور درسیه.دبیر زمین شناسیمون میگفتند ریاضی و فیزیک درسایی کاملا یادگرفتنی هستند.یه بار که یاد گرفتید همش همونجوری حل میشن.از زمان نیوتون و فیثاغورس و تا حالا که مریم میرزاخانی و استیون هاوکنگ بودند راه حل فرقی نکرده فقط یه چیزی به نام ابتکار عمل واسه حل مسائل به وجود اومده.یه بار که یادگرفتی (نه اینکه حفظ کنی) یه مسئله چجور حل میشه دیگه یاد گرفتی وتا اخر عمر یادت میمونه.نه خدایی خودت فکر کن.ببین دروغ میگه؟ وقتی یه درس رو یاد بگیری هر چند تا هم که باشه بازم میتونی درصد بالا بزنی.مخصوصا ریاضی فیزیک تجربی که هر سال داره همون تیپ سوالا تکرار میشه (خودمم نمیتونم درصد خوب بزنم چون درست و حسابی کار نکردم)حالا بیا با زیست مقایسه کن.(حفظی:9 10 پیش ، مسئله ای:8 سوم و 5 پیش ، حفظی مفهومی:کل زیست.ماشالا خودت بهتر از من بلدی) ایشالا که امسال دندون رو که دوس داری قبول بشی.2 3 سال دیگه یه جایی گذرمون بهم بخوره.ببینم میتونی چرخه کربس رو مو ب مو توضیح بدی یا نه.ببینم میتونی محل زندگی آغازیان و ویژگی هاشون رو توضیح بدی یا نه.بعید میدونم بتونی.فقط یه کلیت توی ذهنت ازشون داری.منم در جایگاهی نیستم و نخواهم بود که بخوام کسی رو محدود کنم و جلوی پیشرفتش رو بگیرم.*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> شما میتونستی بری ریاضی که ریاضی فیزیکت قوی شه و با زیست 20 درصد قبول شی که بفهمی اونی که میاد ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی صد میزنه همون جوری الکی نبوده وقتی سواله سخت تر و مبحث بیشتر کار کنی هم مخت ریاضیت بهتر کار میکنه هم سوالای اسون ترو به راحتی ج میده


چرا اعصاب نداری؟؟؟کجای حرفام غیر منطقی بود؟؟؟ انتخاب رشته به علاقه ادم برمیگرده.اتفاقا میخواستم برم ریاضی.رفتم درس های اختصاصیتون رو با کمک دوستم بررسی کردم.اولا دیدم به درد من نمیخوره خوشم نمیاد.ریاضی رو در حد همون تجربی یاد بگیرم بسه.ثانیا بازار کار رو دیدم.کم جلو چشم مهندس بیکار و علاف ندیدم.
همون درصد ریاضی و فیزیک بالا زدن هم کار هرکسی نیست گل من.یکمم به هوش و استعداد آدما بر میگرده.اونو نمیشه کاریش کرد.
من حداقل حرفایی رو که میزنم خودم تجربش کردم.بقیش رو هم از دوستام نقل قول کردم که رشتشون ریاضی بوده.

----------


## mostafaaa

میگی با رتبه های برتر ریاضی حرف زدم و میگی که زیست نخوندن و میگن سخته خوب شما باید از یکی بپرسی که هم ریاضیات رشته ریاضیرو خونده باشه هم زیست شمارو اونوقت حرفش شاید منطقی باشه  بعدشم هر درسی رو مرور نکنی یادت میره فقط زیست نیست

----------


## m.javvi

> هیچی همین طوری پرسیدم. منم مال خیلی نظام قدیمم در همون حول حوش شما. بخون داداش که ۹۸ رقابتی ترین کنکور سراسری تاریخ این کشور (احتمالا) ، امیدوارم موفق باشی.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


منم کنکور   82 هستم !!!! خیلی خیلی قدیمی !!!

----------


## m.javvi

> *اکثریت مطلق داوطلب های تجربی سیاهی لشگر هستن , رقابت نهایت بین ده هزار نفر هست که اونم همیشه بوده , اما رقابت واسه دورقمی شدن واقعا شدید هست
> *


آخرین رتبه پزشکی و دندان منطقه 3 چنده؟

----------


## INFERNAL

ماشالا بعضیا دیه خیلی جوگیر شدن
دوستان قرار نیس توی 3 ماه تابستون حجم زیاد درسا رو تموم کنین...اینجوری بعدش واستون یه حالت تکراری پیدا میکنه و همینجوری خسته تر میشین
من خودم واسه ساله دوم کلا از مهر شروع کردم!!
نمیگم شما ام نخونین ولی یه مقدار منطقی تر برنامه بریزین

----------


## hamed_habibi

​نصف حرفات درسته..نصف دیگهش باز باید بگم یکی دوبار کنکور بدی متوجه میشی....برادر گلم زیست درسیه ک راحت بالا میاد...حرف من نیست اصلا من پشت کنکوری بی سواد...برو توهمین فروم مصاحبه امید محمدی رو بخون  ک 8ماه زیست خونده زده80...اونم توسن 24سالگی بعد اینکه رشتش ریاضی بوده...ریاضی فیزیک تا 50 60درصدش تکراره بخدا زدن سوالتش روز کنکور سخت میشه ازی جا ب بعد...من دیدم تجربه کردم....نمیشه گفت چون توسن 25سالگی هیچی از چرخه کربس کنکوری ک دادی یادت نیست پس ب همین علت زیست سخت تره.....نه فرایند کنکور فقط اموزش نیست....واقعا تو همون زیستم میشه کل عبارت نخوند سوالو زد...



> *کجاش بهانس؟؟؟ دلیل قانع کننده بیار.زیست 20 30 درصد رو مثال زدم.منظورم اینه که با درصد نه چندان بالایی میتونه قبول بشه.خخخ زیست رو ز کل بردی زیر سوال.وقتی رتبه برتر های ریاضی (710،705،400،305،97 منطقه دو) که خودم رو در رو باهاشون حرف زدم میگن زیست سختی دارید (با اینکه یه بارم زیست نخوندند و حتی نمیدون جای کبد و کلیه شون کجاس)شما که حداقل رشتت تجربیه و باهاش کلنجار رفتی و به قول خودت این همه هم با تجربه هستی!!!دیگه باس بدونی زیست چجور درسیه.دبیر زمین شناسیمون میگفتند ریاضی و فیزیک درسایی کاملا یادگرفتنی هستند.یه بار که یاد گرفتید همش همونجوری حل میشن.از زمان نیوتون و فیثاغورس و تا حالا که مریم میرزاخانی و استیون هاوکنگ بودند راه حل فرقی نکرده فقط یه چیزی به نام ابتکار عمل واسه حل مسائل به وجود اومده.یه بار که یادگرفتی (نه اینکه حفظ کنی) یه مسئله چجور حل میشه دیگه یاد گرفتی وتا اخر عمر یادت میمونه.نه خدایی خودت فکر کن.ببین دروغ میگه؟ وقتی یه درس رو یاد بگیری هر چند تا هم که باشه بازم میتونی درصد بالا بزنی.مخصوصا ریاضی فیزیک تجربی که هر سال داره همون تیپ سوالا تکرار میشه (خودمم نمیتونم درصد خوب بزنم چون درست و حسابی کار نکردم)حالا بیا با زیست مقایسه کن.(حفظی:9 10 پیش ، مسئله ای:8 سوم و 5 پیش ، حفظی مفهومی:کل زیست.ماشالا خودت بهتر از من بلدی) ایشالا که امسال دندون رو که دوس داری قبول بشی.2 3 سال دیگه یه جایی گذرمون بهم بخوره.ببینم میتونی چرخه کربس رو مو ب مو توضیح بدی یا نه.ببینم میتونی محل زندگی آغازیان و ویژگی هاشون رو توضیح بدی یا نه.بعید میدونم بتونی.فقط یه کلیت توی ذهنت ازشون داری.منم در جایگاهی نیستم و نخواهم بود که بخوام کسی رو محدود کنم و جلوی پیشرفتش رو بگیرم.*

----------


## ali13791379

بچه ها به خدا نمیدونم چطور بعضی ها به راحتی در مورد پشت کنکور موندن حرف میزنن من بخدا شبا خوابم نمیبره چطور یه سال دیگه باید بشینم تو خونه پیشه ننه بابا و هی نگاه این دختر پسرا تو دانشگاه بکنم با این که سال اولمه بعضی وقت ها به این فکر میکنم یه رشته برم بخونم تمومش کنم این وضعیت :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.javvi

> ماشالا بعضیا دیه خیلی جوگیر شدن
> دوستان قرار نیس توی 3 ماه تابستون حجم زیاد درسا رو تموم کنین...اینجوری بعدش واستون یه حالت تکراری پیدا میکنه و همینجوری خسته تر میشین
> من خودم واسه ساله دوم کلا از مهر شروع کردم!!
> نمیگم شما ام نخونین ولی یه مقدار منطقی تر برنامه بریزین


چه رشته ای قبول شدی؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> چون این آقایون محترم که از ریاضی میاند مثل هر سال (سال 95 رتبه یک رشتش ریاضی بوده) میاند ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی رو 80 90 و گاها هم 100 میزنند شیمی رو هم که قبلن خوندن یکم بیشتر بخونند 50 میزنند.عمومی هم که هیچی یه ماهه میشه خوندنش.زیست رو هم با این درصدا 20 30 هم بزنند که کار یک ماهه (فقط حفظی ها رو میخونند) مستقیم میرن سمت سه تا رشته خوب.این درصد ریاضی و فیزیک واقعا واسه 99% بچه های تجربی نجومی و دست نیافتنی حساب میشه.اینجوری سر تا پای ما تجربی ها رو قهوه ای میکنند.البته ما با ریاضی ها مشکلی نداریم.یه وقت بد برداشت نشه.واقعا حقم دارند با این وضع مملکت و بیکاری و زن و بچه و زندگی میخواند یه رشته دیگه بخونند که بازار کارش فعلا خوبه.هر کی بود همین کار رو میکیرد.قانون هم نداریم که نمیتونه یه رشته دیگه کنکور بده وکاملا هم حق دارند.ولی یه چیزی بد جور اعصابمو بهم میریزه اینکه از بعضی رشته ریاضی ها که کنکور تجربی دادند بپرسیم میگند رشتمون رو دوس نداشتیم یکی نیست بگه اخه نفله میخواستی از همون اول نری مگه اجبار بود خاک بر سر هیچی هم که نشی حداقل یه اقای مهندس بهت میگند دلت خوش باشه تازشم ادم یکم زرنگ باشه و یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشه تو همون ریاضیش هم واسش کار هست.(مرد و مردونه بگید که واستون کار نیست و نمیتونید پول در بیارید واسه پولش اومدید تجربی نه اینکه علاقه به تجربی داشتید.والا اینکاری که پزشک و دندون پزشک و داروساز میکنند کلیت و اصلش رو همون 20 30 سال پیش هم انجام میدادند) ببخشید یکم تندروی کردم.امیدوارم به رشته ریاضیا بر نخورده باشه و ناراحت نشن.یه واقعیته که باید هممون قبول کنیم.کنکور هم یه رقابته که همه میتونن شرکت کنند.


اینکه هر سال هست چه ربطی به کنکور 98 داشت؟؟ :/:/:/

----------


## INFERNAL

> چه رشته ای قبول شدی؟


دندون

----------


## Black Swan

نظام قدیم منظور کی میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> نظام قدیم منظور کی میشه؟؟؟؟


کنکوری های 97 به قبل

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ماشالا بعضیا دیه خیلی جوگیر شدن
> دوستان قرار نیس توی 3 ماه تابستون حجم زیاد درسا رو تموم کنین...اینجوری بعدش واستون یه حالت تکراری پیدا میکنه و همینجوری خسته تر میشین
> من خودم واسه ساله دوم کلا از مهر شروع کردم!!
> نمیگم شما ام نخونین ولی یه مقدار منطقی تر برنامه بریزین


ميشه بگين برنامه ریزی شما چی بود تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن

----------


## Black Swan

> کنکوری های 97 به قبل


چه فرقی کرده مگه ک شده نظام فدیم؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> چه فرقی کرده مگه ک شده نظام فدیم؟


خب الان اینایی که یازدهم و دوازدهم و این چیزا رو خوندن میشن نظام جدید! ما هم میشیم نظام قدیم

----------


## aylar.b

> *سلام
> منم یه نظام قدیمی ( از نوع خیلی قدیمیش البته ) هستم که با توجه به بازار کار داغونمون امسال تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم و رشته ام رو تغییر بدم;
> فارغ التحصیل مکانیک امیرکبیر هستم در سال 88 و الان حدود 6 ماه میشه که دارم برای کنکور تجربی 98 درس میخونم; 
> 
> من بر اساس برنامه تلفیقی خودم و مشاورم که رتبه 19 کنکور 93 ( خانم زهرا کلاهچی ) هستن و از آشنایمون هستن پیش میرم که این برنامه مطالعاتی در این 6 ماه منطبق بر سلیقه من و تجربه ایشون بوده و از تابستون به بعد منطبق با آزمون های قلمچی هست;
> 
> تو این مدت پرونده سال دوم رو کامل بستم و تا انتهای تیر پرونده سال سوم هم کامل بسته میشه برام , برای تابستون قلم چی ثبت نام میکنم و در کنارش مباحث سال چهارم رو هم میخونم که تا اواخر شهریور پرونده سال چهارم رو هم کامل ببندم و از شهریور به بعد فقط مرور و مرور و مرور و تست و تست و تست داشته باشم ...
> 
> **منابعم برای هر درس رو هم بر اساس نظر مشاورم و تحقیقات خودم انتخاب کردم که تقریبا برای هر درس دو منبع مطالعاتی دارم; 
> ...


مکانیک امیر کبیر که خیلی خوبه 
چرااااااا؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## M..kh

شروع برای کنکور98 :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

> مکانیک امیر کبیر که خیلی خوبه 
> چرااااااا؟


*
از رشته های فنی فقط اسم و رسمشون باقی مونده , تو بازار کار اگه پارتی نداشته باشی یا ژن خوب نباشی باید کنار بیسوادهای سهمیه ای یا اونایی که مدرک تقلبی خریدن کار کنی اونم با یه حقوقی که توهین به هوش و ذکاوت و جایگاه علمیته ...*

----------


## metikd7820

من رشتم ریاضیه
خیلیا میگن ارزش نداره بمونی پشت کنکور
ولی هدفم تهران و شریف بود ( به خاطر مشکلاتی شاید حتی دانشگاه هایی مثل قزوینم قبول نشم) به نظرتون بمونم ارزش داره؟

----------


## metikd7820

> من رشتم ریاضیه
> خیلیا میگن ارزش نداره بمونی پشت کنکور
> ولی هدفم تهران و شریف بود ( به خاطر مشکلاتی شاید حتی دانشگاه هایی مثل قزوینم قبول نشم) به نظرتون بمونم ارزش داره؟


نیست کسی؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> ميشه بگين برنامه ریزی شما چی بود تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن


بیس اصلی برنامم همون برنامه ی قلم چی بود....فقط یه مقدار اونو بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قدرتم شخصی سازی میکردم.... و اینکه جدای قلم چی سعی میکردم یه دور درسا رو قبل عید تموم کنم و بعدش مرور باشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

> بیس اصلی برنامم همون برنامه ی قلم چی بود....فقط یه مقدار اونو بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قدرتم شخصی سازی میکردم.... و اینکه جدای قلم چی سعی میکردم یه دور درسا رو قبل عید تموم کنم و بعدش مرور باشه


توی تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کردی؟یا نه؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> توی تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کردی؟یا نه؟


سال دوم که اصلا توی تابستون چیزی نخوندم ولی سال اولم چیزی رو تموم نکردم... مثلا فکر کنم دینی سوم رو فقط تموم کردم... ولی به صورت کلی یکی از پایه ها خوندم
شما ام واسه سال دوم تابستون به جای اینکه بخوای پایه رو تموم کنی بشین مباحثی که سختن و یا پر حجمن رو جم کن... اگه بعدش وقت موند برو سراغ بقیه....نمیخوادم خودکشی کنی و برنامه ی سنگین بریزی

----------


## amir22

بچه هایی که میگید زیست آسونه کجاش آسونه تو رو خدا؟
به نظرتون الان میشه زیست رو حدود 50 زد؟
زیست رو تا حدودی خوندم ولی تست نزدم 
میخوام هرشب  از ساعت 6 عصر زیست بخونم 
تا 12 شب و 12 تا 2 بخوابم بعدش 2 تا 6 صبح تست 
همون فصل رو بزنم 
بقیه روز هم اختصاص بدم به درسای دیگه 
به نظرتون اینطوری میشه زیست 50 درصد زد؟
اینم بگم بیشتر فصل هاشو خوندم ولی نه زیاد عمیق 
تا حدودی یادم رفته به نظرم و بعضی فصل ها مثل شارش 
احتیاج به آموزش دارم 
خواهشا راهنمایی کنید دوستانی که میگید آسونه 
من هرچی فکر میکنم ریاضی فیزیک وشیمی خیلی آسونتر
هستن

----------


## hamed_habibi

عزیز من نگفتم آسونه گفتم قلقش دستت بیاد بله میشه اسون ترین....ببین شما ممکنهتو دوماه بتونی فیزیک 40 50بزنی اما زیست شاید نشه یعنی احتمالش کمه..اما توی سال میشه زیست 80 90 زد ریاضی فیزیک  دشوار تره.....بستگیب بازه زمانی داره...چرا حالا همه میگن ریاضی فیزیک ساده تره چون اغلب میتونن بخونن زیست خیلیا بعد دوتا کنکور دادن متوجه میشن......




> بچه هایی که میگید زیست آسونه کجاش آسونه تو رو خدا؟
> به نظرتون الان میشه زیست رو حدود 50 زد؟
> زیست رو تا حدودی خوندم ولی تست نزدم 
> میخوام هرشب  از ساعت 6 عصر زیست بخونم 
> تا 12 شب و 12 تا 2 بخوابم بعدش 2 تا 6 صبح تست 
> همون فصل رو بزنم 
> بقیه روز هم اختصاص بدم به درسای دیگه 
> به نظرتون اینطوری میشه زیست 50 درصد زد؟
> اینم بگم بیشتر فصل هاشو خوندم ولی نه زیاد عمیق 
> ...

----------


## amir22

> عزیز من نگفتم آسونه گفتم قلقش دستت بیاد بله میشه اسون ترین....ببین شما ممکنهتو دوماه بتونی فیزیک 40 50بزنی اما زیست شاید نشه یعنی احتمالش کمه..اما توی سال میشه زیست 80 90 زد ریاضی فیزیک  دشوار تره.....بستگیب بازه زمانی داره...چرا حالا همه میگن ریاضی فیزیک ساده تره چون اغلب میتونن بخونن زیست خیلیا بعد دوتا کنکور دادن متوجه میشن......


آره خب در طول سال میشه 100 هم زد 
ولی الان چی میشه 50 زد؟ 
من متاسفانه زیست رو خیلی دست کم گرفته بود 
 خیلی نکته داره ، خیلی باید تکرار بشه انگار و تست زده بشه 
حالا به نظرتون این برنامه جواب میده؟ 
هر روز یک فصل زیست با تست یعنی روزی 10 ساعت 
زیست تا کنکور
به 50 درصد هم راضیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

برفض یکی با 150ساعت مطالعه زیست زده 50شما بیایی 150ساعتو الان صرف کنی مثال میگما ممکنه نشه.....چون ی فصلایی نیاز داره توی  ماه یاهر  ده روز ی بار خونده بشه تثبیت بشه......میشه روو 20 25 30 حساب کرد



> آره خب در طول سال میشه 100 هم زد 
> ولی الان چی میشه 50 زد؟ 
> من متاسفانه زیست رو خیلی دست کم گرفته بود 
>  خیلی نکته داره ، خیلی باید تکرار بشه انگار و تست زده بشه 
> حالا به نظرتون این برنامه جواب میده؟ 
> هر روز یک فصل زیست با تست یعنی روزی 10 ساعت 
> زیست تا کنکور
> به 50 درصد هم راضیم

----------


## saj8jad

> من رشتم ریاضیه
> خیلیا میگن ارزش نداره بمونی پشت کنکور
> ولی هدفم تهران و شریف بود ( به خاطر مشکلاتی شاید حتی دانشگاه هایی مثل قزوینم قبول نشم) به نظرتون بمونم ارزش داره؟


سلام
بستگی به هدفتون داره
اگر قصدتون رفتن اون ور هستش به نظر من ارزش داره 
در غیر اینصورت برای رشته های مهندسی خیر

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

استراحت+گرفتن گواهینامه+اماده شدن برا کنکور98

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سال دوم که اصلا توی تابستون چیزی نخوندم ولی سال اولم چیزی رو تموم نکردم... مثلا فکر کنم دینی سوم رو فقط تموم کردم... ولی به صورت کلی یکی از پایه ها خوندم
> شما ام واسه سال دوم تابستون به جای اینکه بخوای پایه رو تموم کنی بشین مباحثی که سختن و یا پر حجمن رو جم کن... اگه بعدش وقت موند برو سراغ بقیه....نمیخوادم خودکشی کنی و برنامه ی سنگین بریزی


شما با سهمیه قبول نشدی احیانا ؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

Uppppp

----------


## INFERNAL

> شما با سهمیه قبول نشدی احیانا ؟


خیر

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خیر


ميشه بگي روش خوندن زیستت چطوري بود؟

----------


## metikd7820

> سلام
> بستگی به هدفتون داره
> اگر قصدتون رفتن اون ور هستش به نظر من ارزش داره 
> در غیر اینصورت برای رشته های مهندسی خیر


راستش دیوونه اونور نیستم شایدم رفتم ولی
اما نمیخوام اگه ایرانم بمونم، حقوقم کم باشه طوری باشه ک زندگی خوبی بسازم برام

----------


## reza fff

> زیست پایه شیمی پایه...  
> عربی لغات ترجمه درک 
> ادبیات جز تاریخ ادبیات
> توریاضی فیزیکم مباحث پایه ایی و روتین بخون...خیلیا میگن سختارو بخون فلان...من میگم کسی تابستون امار حد مثلثات احتمال ماتریس تابع بخونه 40 درصدی بلده با تثبیتش طول سال خیالش از 40 زدن این درس راحته.و.....درادامه سال ازمهر هم مباحث سخت اضافه کنه....فیزیکم همینه..اینا تجربه دوساله بندس..لطفا نقل بیخود نگیرید...اگه مباحث اسون ریاضی فیزیک تابستون بخونی تامهر خیالت از 40 50درصد مطالب راحته باتثبیتش انرژی میگیری ک میتونم 40 حداقل بزنم اما خیلی ها از سخت شورع میکنن ول میکنن نه اسون میخونن ن سخت هارو اخرش میشه عید ول میکنن.....از دید من ی مشاور صدسالم مشاور باشه تا 2 3بار کنکور نده شکست نخوره خیلی چیزا رو درک نخواهد کرد


نظرت خیلی ب دلم نشست معلومه اینکاره ای ...اولین کنکورت 95 بوده درسته؟

----------


## reza fff

برا تابستون::::
دینی و زبان خارجه ک هیچ...کاری ندارم
ادبیات... قرابت. زبان فارسی .ارایه
عربی کلش
زیست 12 فصل مهم س سالو باس کامل جمع کنم
شیمی 2 فصل اخر پیش...فصل 1و 2 سوم...4 و 5 دوم
فیزیک درس 1و2و7و8 پیش
ریاضی امار.هندسه.احتمال.نامعادله و تابع.حد.مشق و کاربرد و انتگرال

----------


## INFERNAL

> ميشه بگي روش خوندن زیستت چطوري بود؟


واسه زیست کلا کتاب درسی رو داشتم با نشر الگو
هر فصل رو چند قسمتش میکردم...قسمت اول رو واسه بار اول روزنامه ای میخوندم و بار دوم ریزتر میخوندنم....در کنار کتاب درسی درسنامه ی الگوام واسه همین قسمت فصل میخوندم...بعدش چندتا تست میزدم که ببینم کجا ها جا افتاده یا ناقص خوندم.... دور سوم ام میشد اونجاهایی که تستاشو زدم و ولی یا بلد نبودم یا مشکل داشتم....بعدش میرفتم قسمت دوم فصل و همین روش...و توی این مدت که تا فصل کامل تموم بشه توی راه و اتوبوس و اینجور جاها قسمتای قبلی رو از روی کتاب میخوندم و نکته هام رو مرور میکردم...بعد که فصل تموم میشد تستاشو کامل میکردم و نکاتشو مینوشتم

----------


## saj8jad

> راستش دیوونه اونور نیستم شایدم رفتم ولی
> اما نمیخوام اگه ایرانم بمونم، حقوقم کم باشه طوری باشه ک زندگی خوبی بسازم برام



شاید و اما و اگر و احتمالا نداره عزیز  :Yahoo (1):  ، باید هدفتون رو مشخص کنید بعد تصمیم درست رو بگیرید
متاسفانه با وضعیت فعلی کشور رشته های مهندسی چندان درآمد عالی ندارن ، اگر هم باشه در حد خوردن و نمردن هستش!
اگر از بابت مالی مشکلی ندارید بخونید برید اون ور ، همین

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله برادر  95بود


> نظرت خیلی ب دلم نشست معلومه اینکاره ای ...اولین کنکورت 95 بوده درسته؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش شرمنده زیست چند زدی؟وبرای بالا 80زدن چ چیزایی رو اضافه بر این  روشا توصیه میکنی خوندن بیشتر کتاب؟



> واسه زیست کلا کتاب درسی رو داشتم با نشر الگو
> هر فصل رو چند قسمتش میکردم...قسمت اول رو واسه بار اول روزنامه ای میخوندم و بار دوم ریزتر میخوندنم....در کنار کتاب درسی درسنامه ی الگوام واسه همین قسمت فصل میخوندم...بعدش چندتا تست میزدم که ببینم کجا ها جا افتاده یا ناقص خوندم.... دور سوم ام میشد اونجاهایی که تستاشو زدم و ولی یا بلد نبودم یا مشکل داشتم....بعدش میرفتم قسمت دوم فصل و همین روش...و توی این مدت که تا فصل کامل تموم بشه توی راه و اتوبوس و اینجور جاها قسمتای قبلی رو از روی کتاب میخوندم و نکته هام رو مرور میکردم...بعد که فصل تموم میشد تستاشو کامل میکردم و نکاتشو مینوشتم

----------


## metikd7820

> شاید و اما و اگر و احتمالا نداره عزیز  ، باید هدفتون رو مشخص کنید بعد تصمیم درست رو بگیرید
> متاسفانه با وضعیت فعلی کشور رشته های مهندسی چندان درآمد عالی ندارن ، اگر هم باشه در حد خوردن و نمردن هستش!
> اگر از بابت مالی مشکلی ندارید بخونید برید اون ور ، همین


 به نظرتون تا ده سال دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران رشد نداره؟ ینی بازم همینه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظرتون تا ده سال دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران رشد نداره؟ ینی بازم همینه؟


راستیتش الان طوری شده که شما نمیتونی پیش بینی کنی 24 تا 48 ساعت دیگه چی اتفاقی میافته ، چه برسه به 10 سال آینده
البته که در حال حاضر ثباتی وجود نداره ولی تا ابد قرار نیست اینطوری این بی ثباتی ادامه پیدا کنه و وضعیت اینطوری بمونه
به هر حال باید خیلی با دقت و تدبیر تصمیم گیری کنید

----------


## Dr.arash123

> به نظرتون تا ده سال دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران رشد نداره؟ ینی بازم همینه؟


فکر نمی کنم بدتر ميشه ولی بهتر نميشه و حتی رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هم تا 10 سال ديگه اشباع ميشن تو بعضی رشته ها

----------


## علی رضا 12

سلام ببخشید میدونم نباید سوالم اینجا بپرسم ولی میشه یکی به جواب بده من پارسال فراغ تحصیل شدم اگر بخواهم سال بعد دوباره کنکور بدم وامسال سربازی نرم باید چه کار کنم

----------


## INFERNAL

> داداش شرمنده زیست چند زدی؟وبرای بالا 80زدن چ چیزایی رو اضافه بر این  روشا توصیه میکنی خوندن بیشتر کتاب؟


فکر کنم 60 زدم
قرار نیس همچین درصدی بزنید کسی میره دنبال زیست 80 که بقیه درصداش بالای 70 باشه...من خودم چندتا سر فصل رو حذف کردم واسه زیست...اینکه میگم همچین درصدی لازم نیس من میانگین درصدام بین 50 و 60 بود و دندون سمنان قبول شدم اگه میانگین 10 تا 15 درصد بیشتر میزدم دندون تهران قبول میشدم...البته با در نظر گرفتن شرایط بومی
ولی ببین واسه درصد بالا زدن باید منطقی باشیم که پول لازمه....داشتن یه معلم خوب خیلی تاثیر داره....کسی که بیاد مطالب رو بشکافه و نکات رو بگه بهت بعد تو اونا رو حفظ کنی خب مسلما توی زمان خیلی صرفه جویی میشه...کمتر خسته میشی و بهترم یاد میگیری...این رتبه های برترم درصد خیلی زیادشون میلیونی خرج کردن (اینو مطمئنم که دارم میگم)
پس یکی شد معلم خوب و به جز کتاب نشرالگو.. کتاب عمارلو خیلی خوبه ...اگه اشتباه نکنم اون موقع 3 جلد بود و طرفای 250 تومن بود ولی الان انگار دو جلدی و خیلی ارزون تر شده
من بدون معلم و با کتاب درسی و نشر الگو با روزی 3 4 ساعت زیست خوندن همچین درصدی زدم(البته من ژنتیک و گیاهی و اینجور چیزا رو حذف کردم)

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ازدید معلم مشکلی نیست...منم بومی تهرانم کرج یاتهران میخوام قبول شم منطقه سه هستم



> فکر کنم 60 زدم
> قرار نیس همچین درصدی بزنید کسی میره دنبال زیست 80 که بقیه درصداش بالای 70 باشه...من خودم چندتا سر فصل رو حذف کردم واسه زیست...اینکه میگم همچین درصدی لازم نیس من میانگین درصدام بین 50 و 60 بود و دندون سمنان قبول شدم اگه میانگین 10 تا 15 درصد بیشتر میزدم دندون تهران قبول میشدم...البته با در نظر گرفتن شرایط بومی
> ولی ببین واسه درصد بالا زدن باید منطقی باشیم که پول لازمه....داشتن یه معلم خوب خیلی تاثیر داره....کسی که بیاد مطالب رو بشکافه و نکات رو بگه بهت بعد تو اونا رو حفظ کنی خب مسلما توی زمان خیلی صرفه جویی میشه...کمتر خسته میشی و بهترم یاد میگیری...این رتبه های برترم درصد خیلی زیادشون میلیونی خرج کردن (اینو مطمئنم که دارم میگم)
> پس یکی شد معلم خوب و به جز کتاب نشرالگو.. کتاب عمارلو خیلی خوبه ...اگه اشتباه نکنم اون موقع 3 جلد بود و طرفای 250 تومن بود ولی الان انگار دو جلدی و خیلی ارزون تر شده
> من بدون معلم و با کتاب درسی و نشر الگو با روزی 3 4 ساعت زیست خوندن همچین درصدی زدم(البته من ژنتیک و گیاهی و اینجور چیزا رو حذف کردم)

----------


## INFERNAL

> ​ازدید معلم مشکلی نیست...منم بومی تهرانم کرج یاتهران میخوام قبول شم منطقه سه هستم


خیلی راحت میتونی قبول بشیا
میانگین بالای 60 احتمالا قبول میشی و بالای 70 صد در صد قبولی....منطقه 3 تهران واقعا خوب میتونه قبول شه

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله برادر..باید 400 اینا بشم



> خیلی راحت میتونی قبول بشیا
> میانگین بالای 60 احتمالا قبول میشی و بالای 70 صد در صد قبولی....منطقه 3 تهران واقعا خوب میتونه قبول شه

----------


## nodetboy

سلام
ظاهرا قلمچی برای تابستون نظام قدیما ازمون نداره که البته میتونه فرصت خوبی واستون باشه که رونقاط ضعفتون تمرکزکنین

ببینین بچه ها.این که به طورکلی بیاین ویه برنامه واسه همه بگیم نمیشه.اما فرمول کلیش باید به این شکل باشه که روی فصلایی که توطول سال به هر دلیلی خوب کارنکردین یا حس میکنین هنوز ضعف دارین وقت بذارین
اگه هم نمیدونین چه مباحثین.تحلیل ازمونای امسالتون یا حل یکی دوتا ازمون جامع کمکتون میکنه

ولی خوب احتمالا یه سری فصلا مشترکن.مثلا شارش.گیاهی وژنتیک  از زیست رو اکثرا بچه باهاش مشکل دارن هنوز.که خوب تابستون میشه قشنگ روشون مانورداد

----------


## MEHDI0241

..

----------


## MEHDI0241

> ..





> سلام ببخشید میدونم نباید سوالم اینجا بپرسم ولی میشه یکی به جواب بده من پارسال فراغ تحصیل شدم اگر بخواهم سال بعد دوباره کنکور بدم وامسال سربازی نرم باید چه کار کنم


میری یه رشته پیام نور یا ازادی انتخاب میکنی بعد در ترم 1 انصراف میدی با اینکار راحت 1 سال پشت کنکور میمونی و نمیری خدمت سربازی ولی هزینه ثبت نام و انصرافش بالاست

----------


## MEHDI0241

> ..





> سلام ببخشید میدونم نباید سوالم اینجا بپرسم ولی میشه یکی به جواب بده من پارسال فراغ تحصیل شدم اگر بخواهم سال بعد دوباره کنکور بدم وامسال سربازی نرم باید چه کار کنم


میری یه رشته پیام نور یا ازادی انتخاب میکنی بعد در ترم 1 انصراف میدی با اینکار راحت 1 سال پشت کنکور میمونی و نمیری خدمت سربازی ولی هزینه ثبت نام و انصرافش بالاست

----------


## amirhossien000

> میری یه رشته پیام نور یا ازادی انتخاب میکنی بعد در ترم 1 انصراف میدی با اینکار راحت 1 سال پشت کنکور میمونی و نمیری خدمت سربازی ولی هزینه ثبت نام و انصرافش بالاست


تا اونجایی که من میدونم اگر پیام نور و ازاد باشی میتونی تا زمانی که نتیجه کنکور بیاد و انتخاب رشته کنی صبر کنی بعد انصراف بدی

----------


## INFERNAL

> میری یه رشته پیام نور یا ازادی انتخاب میکنی بعد در ترم 1 انصراف میدی با اینکار راحت 1 سال پشت کنکور میمونی و نمیری خدمت سربازی ولی هزینه ثبت نام و انصرافش بالاست


الان گواهی رو تا پایان ترم میدن ....ینی اگه بخواد ترم 1 انصراف بده معافیتش تقریبا تا ماه دی میشه
راهش اینه که ثبت نام کنه و مرخصی بگیره و واسه کنکور بخونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب کسی انصراف بده ی سال ئقت میدن دیگه بهش...درسته؟من ازادم  مهرمییخوام انصراف بدم



> الان گواهی رو تا پایان ترم میدن ....ینی اگه بخواد ترم 1 انصراف بده معافیتش تقریبا تا ماه دی میشه
> راهش اینه که ثبت نام کنه و مرخصی بگیره و واسه کنکور بخونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

من خودم ازاد حسابداری رفتم..ترم یک انتخاب واحد کردم نرفتم..ترم دو مرخصی گرفتم....اگه بخوام 98 کنکور بدم مهر انصراف میدم ی سال وقت میدن تا بتونم 98هم بدم



> سلام ببخشید میدونم نباید سوالم اینجا بپرسم ولی میشه یکی به جواب بده من پارسال فراغ تحصیل شدم اگر بخواهم سال بعد دوباره کنکور بدم وامسال سربازی نرم باید چه کار کنم

----------


## INFERNAL

> خب کسی انصراف بده ی سال ئقت میدن دیگه بهش...درسته؟من ازادم  مهرمییخوام انصراف بدم


تا جایی که من میدونم هر کسی کلا یکسال وقت داره.... وقتی یکسال پشت کنکور میمونه این زمانش تموم میشه،اگه بخواد یه سال دیگه بمونه میره یه چیزی ثبت نام میکنه ولی وقتی انصراف بده فکر نمیکنم دوباره بهش یکسال وقت بدن چون از این زمانه یکساله استفاده کرده و باید بره دنبال کار سربازی......اینو حتما بازم بپرسین
حالا اگه اون شخصی که کارای سربازی رو انجام میده باحال باشه اصن نیازی به دانشگاه ام نیست وقتی دفترچه رو میفرستی یه تاریخ اعزام بهت میدن میتونی هی قبلش بری و تاریخ اعزام رو بندازی عقب(میگم اگه طرف بخواد حال بده)و وقتی دانشگاه قبول شدی گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل میدی بهشون و همه چی کنسل میشه..

----------


## hamed_habibi

ن داداش مهلت ی ساله برای هرمقطعی هست....یعنی دانش اموزی چ دانشجویی...مثلا دانشجویی انصراف بدی ی سال وقت داری ...



> تا جایی که من میدونم هر کسی کلا یکسال وقت داره.... وقتی یکسال پشت کنکور میمونه این زمانش تموم میشه،اگه بخواد یه سال دیگه بمونه میره یه چیزی ثبت نام میکنه ولی وقتی انصراف بده فکر نمیکنم دوباره بهش یکسال وقت بدن چون از این زمانه یکساله استفاده کرده و باید بره دنبال کار سربازی......اینو حتما بازم بپرسین
> حالا اگه اون شخصی که کارای سربازی رو انجام میده باحال باشه اصن نیازی به دانشگاه ام نیست وقتی دفترچه رو میفرستی یه تاریخ اعزام بهت میدن میتونی هی قبلش بری و تاریخ اعزام رو بندازی عقب(میگم اگه طرف بخواد حال بده)و وقتی دانشگاه قبول شدی گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل میدی بهشون و همه چی کنسل میشه..

----------


## reza2018

> من خودم ازاد حسابداری رفتم..ترم یک انتخاب واحد کردم نرفتم..ترم دو مرخصی گرفتم....اگه بخوام 98 کنکور بدم مهر انصراف میدم ی سال وقت میدن تا بتونم 98هم بدم


سلام .میخوای برای 98 پشت بمونی؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> من خودم ازاد حسابداری رفتم..ترم یک انتخاب واحد کردم نرفتم..ترم دو مرخصی گرفتم....اگه بخوام 98 کنکور بدم مهر انصراف میدم ی سال وقت میدن تا بتونم 98هم بدم


ببین فعلا انصراف نده تو دو بار فرصت استفاده از مرخصی داری البته در برخی از دانشگاه ها تا چهار بار هم مرخصی می دن بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی دو ترم رو همه مرخصی ميدن تو يه ترم مشروط شدی و یک ترم هم مرخصی گرفتی پس می تونی دوباره یک ترم ديگه مرخصی بگیری و یک ترم هم انتخاب واحد کنی و مشروط شی و این جوري بدون انصراف کنکور 98 رو بدی چون تا سه ترم مشروطی مشکلی نداره پس انصراف نده

----------


## hamed_habibi

ایاشلا امسال قبولم....برحال نشدم باید حواسم باشه.....نه حالا حالا انصراف نمیدم....مرخصیم ندن واحد برمدیارم نمیرم سرکلاس..ازخداشونه... :Yahoo (4): ..ولی انصراف بدمم ی سال وقت رو دارم 



> ببین فعلا انصراف نده تو دو بار فرصت استفاده از مرخصی داری البته در برخی از دانشگاه ها تا چهار بار هم مرخصی می دن بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی دو ترم رو همه مرخصی ميدن تو يه ترم مشروط شدی و یک ترم هم مرخصی گرفتی پس می تونی دوباره یک ترم ديگه مرخصی بگیری و یک ترم هم انتخاب واحد کنی و مشروط شی و این جوري بدون انصراف کنکور 98 رو بدی چون تا سه ترم مشروطی مشکلی نداره پس انصراف نده

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگه نشم اره دیگه



> سلام .میخوای برای 98 پشت بمونی؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ایاشلا امسال قبولم....برحال نشدم باید حواسم باشه.....نه حالا حالا انصراف نمیدم....مرخصیم ندن واحد برمدیارم نمیرم سرکلاس..ازخداشونه.....ولی انصراف بدمم ی سال وقت رو دارم


ی سوال دارم..واقعا چطور تونستین چند سال پشت کنکور بمونین؟؟دوستاتون رفتن شما موندین .افسوس نخوردین؟

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parastu23


ی سوال دارم..واقعا چطور تونستین چند سال پشت کنکور بمونین؟؟دوستاتون رفتن شما موندین .افسوس نخوردین؟


چون اینجور افراد هدف دارن
هدفشون مشخصه اما بهردلیلی به اندازه هدفشون تلاش نکردن و یا شاید عوامل بیرونی باعث تلاش ناکافی بوده
با پافشاری سعی میکنن هرجوری که شده به خواسته و هدفشون برسن
البته منظورم این نیست با لم دادن به بالش و فکر کردن به رشته مورد علاقه ، به هدفمون میرسیم*

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستی نداشتم زیاد ک ببینمش قبطه بخورم....بعدشم همکلاسیام جای خاصی نرفتن ک بگم وای ازاد حسابداری ازاد بیوشیمی ازاد معلمی فلان...خب ک چی برم اسنپ کار کنم تا 28سالگی هم خونه خریدم هم پس انداز دارم...پرستار بشم باز ازهمشون جلو ترم...بعدشم خب من قبل کنکور خیلی هیجانات تجربه کردم سرهمین الان برام بی ارزشه...چ میدونم سفررفتن بادوستا یا جنس مخالف یاهرچی ک باعث میشه ادم گول بخوره...درسم ن اینکه نخوندم خوندم اما بقول دوستمون تلاشم اندازه هدفم نبوده  
بااینکه سربازی داشتم دورش زدم وازخیلی چیزا زدم حتی گوشی پیشرفتمو فروختم رفت واقعا سعیمو کردم اما تاحالا نشده 9ماه روزی 8ساعت بخونم....تنها دستاوردم از درس خوندن تواین سالا زدن کل تستای ایکیو میکرو زیست کلک معلم بوده و ادبیاتمو قوی کردم...بقیه عادین اما نشد بازمیمونم...چون دیگه اب از سرم گذشته .....کلا ادمیم حرف مردم برام مهم نیست توهیچی هیچی اصلا گوش نمیدم ب حرف کسی مگر منطقی باشه....4سال پول بدم ازاد  الکی بگن تحصیلکردس؟والا همشون از دم بی سوادن...میرن واسه مخ زنی دوست یابی...خز شده دیگه این کارا...وقتی ب اینا فکرمیکنم تازه خوشحالم حداقل میتونم 4تا تست حل کنم همینم بسه



> ی سوال دارم..واقعا چطور تونستین چند سال پشت کنکور بمونین؟؟دوستاتون رفتن شما موندین .افسوس نخوردین؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> زیست پایه شیمی پایه...  
> عربی لغات ترجمه درک 
> ادبیات جز تاریخ ادبیات
> توریاضی فیزیکم مباحث پایه ایی و روتین بخون...خیلیا میگن سختارو بخون فلان...من میگم کسی تابستون امار حد مثلثات احتمال ماتریس تابع بخونه 40 درصدی بلده با تثبیتش طول سال خیالش از 40 زدن این درس راحته.و.....درادامه سال ازمهر هم مباحث سخت اضافه کنه....فیزیکم همینه..اینا تجربه دوساله بندس..لطفا نقل بیخود نگیرید...اگه مباحث اسون ریاضی فیزیک تابستون بخونی تامهر خیالت از 40 50درصد مطالب راحته باتثبیتش انرژی میگیری ک میتونم 40 حداقل بزنم اما خیلی ها از سخت شورع میکنن ول میکنن نه اسون میخونن ن سخت هارو اخرش میشه عید ول میکنن.....از دید من ی مشاور صدسالم مشاور باشه تا 2 3بار کنکور نده شکست نخوره خیلی چیزا رو درک نخواهد کرد


بازم میخوای کنکور بدی ؟  :Y (551):  :Y (668):  :Yahoo (97):

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی رتبه ایی درحد زیر400منطقه سه لازممه...من هیچوقت کنکور ول نکردم سراینکه نهایت تلاشمو نکردم ببینم شدیانشد....



> ی سوال دارم..واقعا چطور تونستین چند سال پشت کنکور بمونین؟؟دوستاتون رفتن شما موندین .افسوس نخوردین؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *
> چون اینجور افراد هدف دارن
> هدفشون مشخصه اما بهردلیلی به اندازه هدفشون تلاش نکردن و یا شاید عوامل بیرونی باعث تلاش ناکافی بوده
> با پافشاری سعی میکنن هرجوری که شده به خواسته و هدفشون برسن
> البته منظورم این نیست با لم دادن به بالش و فکر کردن به رشته مورد علاقه ، به هدفمون میرسیم*


حرفتون درسته ولی بنظرتون کسی ک هدفش براش مهمه.3یا4سال نمیخونه؟؟یعنی چطور خدفش براش مهمه ولی 3سال پشت کنکور نمیخونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

قبول نشم اره.....شیمی ریاضی عقبم..بقیه حل شدن



> بازم میخوای کنکور بدی ؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ی رتبه ایی درحد زیر400منطقه سه لازممه...من هیچوقت کنکور ول نکردم سراینکه نهایت تلاشمو نکردم ببینم شدیانشد....


خب لازمته باید بخونی..امسال نشد سال بعد اما تا کی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاهمون سال بعد نهایت



> خب لازمته باید بخونی..امسال نشد سال بعد اما تا کی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما علی خواجو نژاد دیدی؟5سال کنکور داد پزشکی اورد میگفت هرسال ی بلایی سرم اومد......



> حرفتون درسته ولی بنظرتون کسی ک هدفش براش مهمه.3یا4سال نمیخونه؟؟یعنی چطور خدفش براش مهمه ولی 3سال پشت کنکور نمیخونه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> تاهمون سال بعد نهایت


وای بر چیزی ک برا ادم عادت بشه دیگه خیلی سخته دست کندن ازش

----------


## Empty

دوستان میدونم مرتبط با بحث تایپیک نیست. ولی یه سوالی برام پیش اومده. من ۹۶ کنکور دادم و دانشگاه دولتی بودم. ترم یک مشروط شدم ترم دو هم برام غیبت زده شده.حالا من تو خود دانشگاه درخواست انصراف برای شرکت مجدد تو کنکور ۹۸ دادم و دانشگاهم گفت مشکلی نیست(با انصراف کلی متفاوته،مدارکم دست دانشگاه مونده) .حالا میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و دیپلمم انسانیه .در کل مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> شما علی خواجو نژاد دیدی؟5سال کنکور داد پزشکی اورد میگفت هرسال ی بلایی سرم اومد......


اره دیدم باهاشون صحبت هم کردم ولی ایشون واقعا بلا می اومد سرشون نه بخاطر حواشی پشتت میموند..و خداییش هرسال هم خیلی تلاش میکرد

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب دیگه گاهی بلا سرت میاد گاهی بلا سرخودت میاری...مثلا من یادمه همین تاثیر معدل سال اول کنکورم 95 ازبهمن تا نزدیک کنکور ک اعلام شد نزاشت درس بخونم.....یکیش بود



> اره دیدم باهاشون صحبت هم کردم ولی ایشون واقعا بلا می اومد سرشون نه بخاطر حواشی پشتت میموند..و خداییش هرسال هم خیلی تلاش میکرد

----------


## hamed_habibi

اووف خیلیییی خیلیی....اما میگم پشت کنکور موندن کار هرکسی نیست...ولی دخترا نمیدونم چرا سختشونه ن سربازی دارن ن نگران شغلن ن چیزی



> وای بر چیزی ک برا ادم عادت بشه دیگه خیلی سخته دست کندن ازش

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> خب دیگه گاهی بلا سرت میاد گاهی بلا سرخودت میاری...مثلا من یادمه همین تاثیر معدل سال اول کنکورم 95 ازبهمن تا نزدیک کنکور ک اعلام شد نزاشت درس بخونم.....یکیش بود


سال اول اینطور شد.چندسال پشت کنکوری؟
خداییش کنکور اینقدر غول نشون داده بودن ک من ترسیده بودم فک میکردم برا کنکور باید بری کرده مریخ..امسال اولین کنکوری هستش ک خواهم داد..اماده نیستم.چون رفتم حاشیه انجمن.100تا کتاب.گوش کردن ب حرف همه اون چی میگه اون یکی میگه اونو نخون این بخون و.....ازمون های قلمچی نمیخوندم میرفتم ناامید میشدم می اومدم..از ترازش میترسیدم..ب درصد هام نگاه نمیکردم ک پیشرفتشو بدم...خداییش الاان ک رسیدم اخرش فهمیدم کنکور فقط یک قلم و پاک کن و 10کیلو ورق کاهس و کتاب تست و کتاب درسی+مشکل داشتی فیلم های الاء همین کافیه برا زیر 500.
سال دگه ک بمونم و خواهم موند.با برنامه قلمچی تا اخرش میرم واقعا 25سال هستش هرکی با این برنامه جلو میره موفق میشه..فشرده هستش ولی باید خوند..کنکور چیزی نیستش ولی چون مسیرش طولانیه و انسان ها زیاد از کارهای تکراری خوششون نمیاد خسته میشن.دیگه هیچ بهونه ای هم نمیتونم بگیرم چون نه مدرسه هستش ن چیز دیگه ای...باید بششینی تا اخرش بخونییی...سوال های قلمچی هم اسون نیستش خداییش تسلط میخواد...
از طرفی انسان های این زمونه صبرشون کمه میخوان خیلی زود همه چیو بدست بیارن..کنکورم مسیرش طولانیه ادم ول میکنه......ایمان قوی نیست

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اووف خیلیییی خیلیی....اما میگم پشت کنکور موندن کار هرکسی نیست...ولی دخترا نمیدونم چرا سختشونه ن سربازی دارن ن نگران شغلن ن چیزی


سخته چون دخترا جایی نمیرن همش خونه هستن .پسرا میتونن برن بازار با رفیقاشون بگردن و.........
در یک 4دیواری حبسی ..ناامید.افسردگی.بیماری.حسا  ت اینکه اون دوستت رفت تو موندی...

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اووف خیلیییی خیلیی....اما میگم پشت کنکور موندن کار هرکسی نیست...ولی دخترا نمیدونم چرا سختشونه ن سربازی دارن ن نگران شغلن ن چیزی


اره پشت کنکور موند کار هرکسی نیستش ولی چ فایده بمونی ولی اخرش پوچ باشه؟!!همون اش  و همون کاسه

----------


## hamed_habibi

97سومین کنکورمه.....بله کنکور شاخ نیست  من قوول میدم ازمهرم مفید بخونی با سیاست بخونیی قبولی...قوول شرف میدم قبولی...من انقد ادمای عجیب دیدم ک قبول شدن...ی دوستی داشتیم این بنده خدا  نمیتونست دیپلم بگیره  12ماه خوند دندون قزوین اورد..بامعدل 9 سال 95....یکی دیگه بود 7ماه اینا کسایی بودن ک بباچشام دیدم...ن بگم فلانی بود دوست دوستم بود نه دیدمشون..این یعنی من کاهلی کردم...کلا میگم شما نترس  همین انجمن سامان تارم بامعدل 14 6ماه خودن قبول شد من معدلم 18ونیمه این یعنی ب اینا ربط نداره.......یاامید محمدی 8ماه خوند زیستم زد 80اونم با اینکه دانشجو بود بااینکه رشتش ریاضی بوده...



> سال اول اینطور شد.چندسال پشت کنکوری؟
> خداییش کنکور اینقدر غول نشون داده بودن ک من ترسیده بودم فک میکردم برا کنکور باید بری کرده مریخ..امسال اولین کنکوری هستش ک خواهم داد..اماده نیستم.چون رفتم حاشیه انجمن.100تا کتاب.گوش کردن ب حرف همه اون چی میگه اون یکی میگه اونو نخون این بخون و.....ازمون های قلمچی نمیخوندم میرفتم ناامید میشدم می اومدم..از ترازش میترسیدم..ب درصد هام نگاه نمیکردم ک پیشرفتشو بدم...خداییش الاان ک رسیدم اخرش فهمیدم کنکور فقط یک قلم و پاک کن و 10کیلو ورق کاهس و کتاب تست و کتاب درسی+مشکل داشتی فیلم های الاء همین کافیه برا زیر 500.
> سال دگه ک بمونم و خواهم موند.با برنامه قلمچی تا اخرش میرم واقعا 25سال هستش هرکی با این برنامه جلو میره موفق میشه..فشرده هستش ولی باید خوند..کنکور چیزی نیستش ولی چون مسیرش طولانیه و انسان ها زیاد از کارهای تکراری خوششون نمیاد خسته میشن.دیگه هیچ بهونه ای هم نمیتونم بگیرم چون نه مدرسه هستش ن چیز دیگه ای...باید بششینی تا اخرش بخونییی...سوال های قلمچی هم اسون نیستش خداییش تسلط میخواد...
> از طرفی انسان های این زمونه صبرشون کمه میخوان خیلی زود همه چیو بدست بیارن..کنکورم مسیرش طولانیه ادم ول میکنه......ایمان قوی نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

[شما بمون بخون قبول میشی....اما بگما سختههه ها...ممکنه بمونی کلا نخونی....
QUOTE=parastu23;1308544]اره پشت کنکور موند کار هرکسی نیستش ولی چ فایده بمونی ولی اخرش پوچ باشه؟!!همون اش  و همون کاسه[/QUOTE]

----------


## Egotist

> خب کسی انصراف بده ی سال ئقت میدن دیگه بهش...درسته؟من ازادم  مهرمییخوام انصراف بدم


نگو که برای 98 میخوای بخونی حامد : )))))
نصف اونایی که بهشون انگیزه و امید میدادی ترم دیگه امتحان علوم پایه دارن

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره یکیوشن دیشب زنگ زد حرف زدیم بیچاره فک کرد من دارم بهشتی دندون میخونم ی سالی ازش بی خبر بودم اخه



> نگو که برای 98 میخوای بخونی حامد : )))))
> نصف اونایی که بهشون انگیزه و امید میدادی ترم دیگه امتحان علوم پایه دارن

----------


## Egotist

> اره یکیوشن دیشب زنگ زد حرف زدیم بیچاره فک کرد من دارم بهشتی دندون میخونم ی سالی ازش بی خبر بودم اخه


بکش بیرون از کنکور  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): اخراشه دیگه....دارم ب رستگاری میرسم


> بکش بیرون از کنکور

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> [شما بمون بخون قبول میشی....اما بگما سختههه ها...ممکنه بمونی کلا نخونی....
> Quote=parastu23;1308544]اره پشت کنکور موند کار هرکسی نیستش ولی چ فایده بمونی ولی اخرش پوچ باشه؟!!همون اش  و همون کاسه


[/quote]
نخونم چ غلطی میخوام بکنم؟؟خداییش الان همه چی دروغه ب غیر از این درس...همشون چرت پرت اشغال دونی و......
از مرداد شروع میکنم بخونم..این کنکور نخوندم اون یکی نخوندم باید بشینم کتاب جدید بخونم..حالا دیدن رتبه این کنکور +سرکوفت پدر و مادر..خداییش سخته ولی چاره ای نیست...من امسالمو بخاطر چیز های خیلیییییییی بی ارزش از دست دادم و الان هم دارم میمیرم از اینکه چرا از دست دادم؟؟ما ی فامیل داریم پدر فوت کرده .پسر بزرگ  خانوادشون هستش خواهرش 7میخونه و براردشم بچس..این پسره از 4500شروع کرد خوند الان 7200میاره دختری ک تیزهوشان میخونه پیش این کم میاره درحالیکه پسر مدرسه دولتی منطقه 3 معلم های چرت میخونه..با چاپ کتاب های قدیمی تستی و اموزشی میخونه شیمی مبتکرانشو دیدم چاپ 86بود میگفت من هروقتاینو میخونم سوال های کانون 90.100میزنم!!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

همینه بخدا...همینه...تلاش تلاش چیزای بی ارزش خیلی خطرین....باز مراقب باش
نخونم چ غلطی میخوام بکنم؟؟خداییش الان همه چی دروغه ب غیر از این درس...همشون چرت پرت اشغال دونی و......
از مرداد شروع میکنم بخونم..این کنکور نخوندم اون یکی نخوندم باید بشینم کتاب جدید بخونم..حالا دیدن رتبه این کنکور +سرکوفت پدر و مادر..خداییش سخته ولی چاره ای نیست...من امسالمو بخاطر چیز های خیلیییییییی بی ارزش از دست دادم و الان هم دارم میمیرم از اینکه چرا از دست دادم؟؟ما ی فامیل داریم پدر فوت کرده .پسر بزرگ  خانوادشون هستش خواهرش 7میخونه و براردشم بچس..این پسره از 4500شروع کرد خوند الان 7200میاره دختری ک تیزهوشان میخونه پیش این کم میاره درحالیکه پسر مدرسه دولتی منطقه 3 معلم های چرت میخونه..با چاپ کتاب های قدیمی تستی و اموزشی میخونه شیمی مبتکرانشو دیدم چاپ 86بود میگفت من هروقتاینو میخونم سوال های کانون 90.100میزنم!!![/quote]

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اخراشه دیگه....دارم ب رستگاری میرسم


اگر دست من بود کلا نت یکسال قطع میکردم+گوشی لمسی خانواده رو کلا میشکندم نوکیا ساده میدادم دستشون..البته خودم نوکیا ساده دارمم...
بنطر من با فیلم های الاء+تست زنی+برنامه کانون=رتبه زیر100هم ممکن هستش

----------


## hamed_habibi

من کلا موبایل ندارم....ساده دارم ک خاموشه  حرفت درسته نت مزخرفه 



> اگر دست من بود کلا نت یکسال قطع میکردم+گوشی لمسی خانواده رو کلا میشکندم نوکیا ساده میدادم دستشون..البته خودم نوکیا ساده دارمم...
> بنطر من با فیلم های الاء+تست زنی+برنامه کانون=رتبه زیر100هم ممکن هستش

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> من کلا موبایل ندارم....ساده دارم ک خاموشه  حرفت درسته نت مزخرفه


نت داری کافیه دیگه....گوشی میخوای چیکار؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> من کلا موبایل ندارم....ساده دارم ک خاموشه  حرفت درسته نت مزخرفه


خداییش یک کلام:هرچه کنیم ب خود کنیم!!
الان من یکسالمو بخاطر چرت  پرت ها از دست دادم کی ضرر دید؟؟من..کی سرکوفت میخوره؟من..کی باید یکسال دیگه هم بشینه کتتاب هارو بخونه؟؟من...هرچه کردم ب خود کردم...حالا بشین کتکشو بخووور :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من یکم خب باشما فرق دارم اغلب خونه تنهام بخاطر شرایط خانوادگی....شغلشون ی جوریه نیستن همش...منم زیاد کسی ندارم گیر بده...اخلاقم یکم تنده کسی حرفی نمیزنه میونه رو این مساعل شخصی حساسم...زندگی شمام ب شما مربطوه نه کسی....



> خداییش یک کلام:هرچه کنیم ب خود کنیم!!
> الان من یکسالمو بخاطر چرت  پرت ها از دست دادم کی ضرر دید؟؟من..کی سرکوفت میخوره؟من..کی باید یکسال دیگه هم بشینه کتتاب هارو بخونه؟؟من...هرچه کردم ب خود کردم...حالا بشین کتکشو بخووور

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> خب تلگرام اینستا اینا ندارم...نتم خب میرم الا یا پخش زنده تدریسای ارامفر میبینم.....من از زیست خیالم راحتهههه ترکوندمش اما شیمی فیزیک عربی گگند زدم....


هرسال یک درس خوب بخونی اخرشم همشو جمع بندی کنی زیر 100میاری..چیکار کردی برا زیست ک میگی ترکوندم؟چ کشیدم از دست زیست بود!!

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> خب تلگرام اینستا اینا ندارم...نتم خب میرم الا یا پخش زنده تدریسای ارامفر میبینم.....من از زیست خیالم راحتهههه ترکوندمش اما شیمی فیزیک عربی گگند زدم....


الان انجمن ها جای تلگرام و اینستا گرفتن

----------


## hamed_habibi

بهت خصوصی میگم....اینجا الان اعتراض میکنن پاک کن حرفاتو چون  این پست برای برنامه ریزیه



> هرسال یک درس خوب بخونی اخرشم همشو جمع بندی کنی زیر 100میاری..چیکار کردی برا زیست ک میگی ترکوندم؟چ کشیدم از دست زیست بود!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

امسال خوب خوندم ایناروو..هرسال از هرکدوم بدون روش خاصی خوندم هیچی نشد 20 30درصد هم ب زور زدم



> هرسال یک درس خوب بخونی اخرشم همشو جمع بندی کنی زیر 100میاری..چیکار کردی برا زیست ک میگی ترکوندم؟چ کشیدم از دست زیست بود!!

----------


## slog

خوندن شیمی زیست  فیزیک ریاضی  پایه 
و عربی

----------


## metamorphosis20

سلام به همگی! 
اولین باری که کنکور دادم سال ۹۳ بود، بارها و بارها تا نصفه و نیمه واسه کنکور خوندم و بعدش ولش کردم 
حالا هم که رفتم تو شهرستان خودمون تو یه دانشگاه که هم برا کنکور بخونم هم مثلا دانشگاه برم 
این کار رو به توصیه ی مشاورم کردم که اشتباه محض بود و حالا هم حالم از دانشگاهی که میرم و جوش بهم میخوره ، 
هم اطمینان ندارم که میتونم تو کنکور موفق شم یا نه 
و هم از جو پشت کنکور بودن ، خسته شدم!
وقتی تاپیک رو دیدم خواستم بگم که میخوام باز شروع کنم اما نمیدونم چجوری!
احساس میکنم هیچ‌انگیزه ای ندارم و اصلا زندگی برام معنی ای نداره که به هدفم هنوز نرسیدم و حتی از گفتن اینکه پزشکی میخوام، شرم دارم . 
مرسی که خوندین 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hamed_habibi

نصیحت برادرانه میکنم حاصل س سال توجو کنکور بودنه......اینارو ههرروز تا  شورع درس خوندنتون بخونید...
1...تست زیاد بزنید باتست هم درسو بهتر یاد میگیرید هم سرعتتون عمقتون زیاد میشه...تستای کنکور  اولیت هستند 
2...برای درصد 50تودرسایی عین زیست شیمی فیزیک ریاضی تست کنکور کافیه بارها حل کنید تضمین میدم کافی باشه..حتی توشیمی رتبه 140منطقه سه باتست کنکور 60زد..محمدپیرنیا
3....برای ریاضی فیزیک تججربی کتاب قطور نخرید فیلم های الا وتست کنکور کافیه شما تجربی هستید 50 60بسه برید زیست بخونید بزنید 80  نه  این دو درس..
4....ناحیه بومی منطقه کنکورتون بشناسید هدف گزاری کنید خیلیا میگن همه رو عالی بخون بله درسته اما شما میخوای همه رو توتخصصی بزنی  60 اما اگه ریاضی فیزیک 50بزنی زیست 80 خیلیییییی جلو میفتی  میشه گفت منطقه سه باشی زیر300هستی قطعا بااین درصدا البته عمومی خوب. پس این تفکر ک میگن همه رو فلان بخون   زیاد درست نیست زیست شناسی بره بالا 70 75 80 عالیهه همه رو جبران میکنه دیگه دیدم ک میگم...
5...زیست درسی هستش ک قلقلش دستت بیاد راحت بالا میاد راحت اگه نیاد شاید 20درصدم نتونی بزنی زیست تو س ماه شاید نشه 50زد اما ریاضی فیزک میشه ولی توی یکسال زیست میشه 80 90زد اما ریاضی فیزیک نه چرا چون مباحث بد قلق زیاد داره زیست رون تره...
6...اینکه من  ی سری حرفارو میزنم ممکنه یکی پیدا بشه بگه نه فلانه اقا اسثتثناهارو کاری ندارم کلی عرض کردم ...
7...ورزش کنید ب خودتون برسید اریشگاهاه برید مرتب باشید بخدا هفته ایی 1ساعت وقت بزارید برای بدنتون صورتتون هیچی نمیشه جوگیر نشید...
8..خیلیا الکی توخیابونم کتاب دستشونه اینا اداس  هرکاری رو ب وقتش انجام بدید..
9...کنکور مسیرش سخته ن سوالاتش وگرنه هیچکس از روستاها شهرای دور نباید قبول میشد...
10..کنکور یعنی تلاش مستمر 6ماه اخر ده ساعت بخونی قطعا میتونی زیر هزار بشی اما ی سال روز ی روز درمیون 12ساعت بخونی هیچی نمیشی شاید ب کنکور نرسی اصلا...
11....استاندارد سوالات کنکور جوریه ک ی داوطلب بتونه ی ساله بخونه واز پسش بربیاد پس گول نخورید فلانه بهمانه باید 5سال میخوندم از روز تولدم باید میخوندم....اینا الکیه
12...مصاحبه محمد فاضلی امید محمدی سامان تارم رو حتما برید توانجمن بخونید..این دوستان  از افرادی بودن نه مدارس خاص بودن ن مدرسه خاص ن معدل بالا و اینکه رتبه های تاپ اوردن...
13....تودرس شیمی هنوزم باتست کنکور میشه به 60رسید جوگیرنشید....بعضیا انقد شلوغش میکنن..
14...خیلی از افراد بودن تودرس زیست بدون خوندن گیاهی وژنتیک 60 65زدن این یعنی چی؟یعنی اونایی ک حی میگن وای ترکیبیه میخوان  بگن خیلی حالیشونه واین یعنی هیچی حالیشون نیست نخوردیم نون گندم خیلی دیدیم دست مردم...
15...عربی ادبیات غافل نشید...زبان درس مهمی نیست جان عزیزاتونرپلی نکنید وای زبان خیلی مهمه با قاطعیت میگم بعد زمین کم اهمیت ترین درس کنکوره...رتبه 2رقمی دیدم سایت کانون زده 12درصد....
16...اول سال جوگیر میشید میگید کل ریاضی فیزیک میخوام بخونم از حرکت شروع میکنید ازپسش برنمیاید میرید دینامیک اونم نه گیرمیکنید میشه مهرما میبیند ی تست فیزیک نمیتونید حل کنید نتیجه؟کلا فیزیکتون ب قهقرا میره اما اول کار 4تا مبحث روال اسون بخونید وتست خیز باشه ببینید 30 40درصد بلدید انقد طول سال اون 30 40درصد رو مرور میکنید تا لااقل توکنکور 30درصد 40درصد دارید بعد رفته رفته طول سال ب سوادتون اضافه میکنید...
17...یکی میره برای حرکت دینامیک کل گاج نقره ایی میزنه بالغ بر1500تست شایدم بیشتر یکی با 1500تست فیزیک میزنه 50....این یعنی چی؟یعنی سیاست این یعنی همونجایی ک میگن طرف ی سال 12ساعت خوند هیچی نشد....عاقل باشید...
18....با تموم دوستاتون مخصوصا افراد عقده ایی خاله زنک حسود مامانی دختر باز اهل مهمونی پارتی موسیقی عشق وعاشقی هستن دوری کنید...
19...هرشب اخر شب برید رو ب اسمون واسید باخدا حرف بزنیددغدغه هاتون بگید فک کنید بامادرتون حرف میزنید...
20...تراز بالا درصد بالا  هیچ تضمینی نداره....
21..برای کنکور درس بخونید ن کانون برید ببیند طرف باتراز 6هزار شد 320منطقه سه یعنی هرازمون میزده 30 40 درصد شایدم کمتر..یکی باتراز 7هزار شده 850.....این یعین سیسات 
22...ازمون ازمهر برید....
23...خواب تنطظیم کنیدووو
24..ادای درس خونا رو درنیارید حی پروفایل نزارید من دکترم فلانم از هدفاتون ب کسی نگید...
25....حسادت نکنید ک باعث بدبختیه ادمه هرگاهی سرچشمه ش حسادته هرگناااهی...
26...تریپ روشنفکری یوگا نمیدونم کلاسای رقص در غبار اینارو بریزد دور توروخدا عاقل باشید...ارامش درنزد خداس
27..من هرراهی هرکاری بگید کردم تواین دنیا یوگا مهمونی اینور انور..توشهریم هستم همه چی ازاده پس فکرنکنید ی ادم چشم گوش بسته بودم فلان برید سمت خدا 
28...خدا خدا خدا  تلاش تلاش ایمان ب رسیدن........برای موفقیت باید شاد بود  ن اینکه واسی موفق شی بعد بشکن بزنی...
اگه زخمی تورو نکشه قطعا قوی ترت میکنه.....
امید چیزخوبیه رفیق ووچیزهای خوب هیچوقت ازبین نمیرن....
هرموقع مشکلی بود با تموم وجود حاضرم تجربه هامو بگم تلگرام یاهرجا...ازته دل ارزو میکنم عین من اشتباه نکنید.....

----------


## m.javvi

> فکر نمی کنم بدتر ميشه ولی بهتر نميشه و حتی رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هم تا 10 سال ديگه اشباع ميشن تو بعضی رشته ها


ده سال دیگه چه رشته ای عالیه و اشباع نیست؟؟

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


نصیحت برادرانه میکنم حاصل س سال توجو کنکور بودنه......اینارو ههرروز تا  شورع درس خوندنتون بخونید...
1...تست زیاد بزنید باتست هم درسو بهتر یاد میگیرید هم سرعتتون عمقتون زیاد میشه...تستای کنکور  اولیت هستند 
2...برای درصد 50تودرسایی عین زیست شیمی فیزیک ریاضی تست کنکور کافیه بارها حل کنید تضمین میدم کافی باشه..حتی توشیمی رتبه 140منطقه سه باتست کنکور 60زد..محمدپیرنیا
3....برای ریاضی فیزیک تججربی کتاب قطور نخرید فیلم های الا وتست کنکور کافیه شما تجربی هستید 50 60بسه برید زیست بخونید بزنید 80  نه  این دو درس..
4....ناحیه بومی منطقه کنکورتون بشناسید هدف گزاری کنید خیلیا میگن همه رو عالی بخون بله درسته اما شما میخوای همه رو توتخصصی بزنی  60 اما اگه ریاضی فیزیک 50بزنی زیست 80 خیلیییییی جلو میفتی  میشه گفت منطقه سه باشی زیر300هستی قطعا بااین درصدا البته عمومی خوب. پس این تفکر ک میگن همه رو فلان بخون   زیاد درست نیست زیست شناسی بره بالا 70 75 80 عالیهه همه رو جبران میکنه دیگه دیدم ک میگم...
5...زیست درسی هستش ک قلقلش دستت بیاد راحت بالا میاد راحت اگه نیاد شاید 20درصدم نتونی بزنی زیست تو س ماه شاید نشه 50زد اما ریاضی فیزک میشه ولی توی یکسال زیست میشه 80 90زد اما ریاضی فیزیک نه چرا چون مباحث بد قلق زیاد داره زیست رون تره...
6...اینکه من  ی سری حرفارو میزنم ممکنه یکی پیدا بشه بگه نه فلانه اقا اسثتثناهارو کاری ندارم کلی عرض کردم ...
7...ورزش کنید ب خودتون برسید اریشگاهاه برید مرتب باشید بخدا هفته ایی 1ساعت وقت بزارید برای بدنتون صورتتون هیچی نمیشه جوگیر نشید...
8..خیلیا الکی توخیابونم کتاب دستشونه اینا اداس  هرکاری رو ب وقتش انجام بدید..
9...کنکور مسیرش سخته ن سوالاتش وگرنه هیچکس از روستاها شهرای دور نباید قبول میشد...
10..کنکور یعنی تلاش مستمر 6ماه اخر ده ساعت بخونی قطعا میتونی زیر هزار بشی اما ی سال روز ی روز درمیون 12ساعت بخونی هیچی نمیشی شاید ب کنکور نرسی اصلا...
11....استاندارد سوالات کنکور جوریه ک ی داوطلب بتونه ی ساله بخونه واز پسش بربیاد پس گول نخورید فلانه بهمانه باید 5سال میخوندم از روز تولدم باید میخوندم....اینا الکیه
12...مصاحبه محمد فاضلی امید محمدی سامان تارم رو حتما برید توانجمن بخونید..این دوستان  از افرادی بودن نه مدارس خاص بودن ن مدرسه خاص ن معدل بالا و اینکه رتبه های تاپ اوردن...
13....تودرس شیمی هنوزم باتست کنکور میشه به 60رسید جوگیرنشید....بعضیا انقد شلوغش میکنن..
14...خیلی از افراد بودن تودرس زیست بدون خوندن گیاهی وژنتیک 60 65زدن این یعنی چی؟یعنی اونایی ک حی میگن وای ترکیبیه میخوان  بگن خیلی حالیشونه واین یعنی هیچی حالیشون نیست نخوردیم نون گندم خیلی دیدیم دست مردم...
15...عربی ادبیات غافل نشید...زبان درس مهمی نیست جان عزیزاتونرپلی نکنید وای زبان خیلی مهمه با قاطعیت میگم بعد زمین کم اهمیت ترین درس کنکوره...رتبه 2رقمی دیدم سایت کانون زده 12درصد....
16...اول سال جوگیر میشید میگید کل ریاضی فیزیک میخوام بخونم از حرکت شروع میکنید ازپسش برنمیاید میرید دینامیک اونم نه گیرمیکنید میشه مهرما میبیند ی تست فیزیک نمیتونید حل کنید نتیجه؟کلا فیزیکتون ب قهقرا میره اما اول کار 4تا مبحث روال اسون بخونید وتست خیز باشه ببینید 30 40درصد بلدید انقد طول سال اون 30 40درصد رو مرور میکنید تا لااقل توکنکور 30درصد 40درصد دارید بعد رفته رفته طول سال ب سوادتون اضافه میکنید...
17...یکی میره برای حرکت دینامیک کل گاج نقره ایی میزنه بالغ بر1500تست شایدم بیشتر یکی با 1500تست فیزیک میزنه 50....این یعنی چی؟یعنی سیاست این یعنی همونجایی ک میگن طرف ی سال 12ساعت خوند هیچی نشد....عاقل باشید...
18....با تموم دوستاتون مخصوصا افراد عقده ایی خاله زنک حسود مامانی دختر باز اهل مهمونی پارتی موسیقی عشق وعاشقی هستن دوری کنید...
19...هرشب اخر شب برید رو ب اسمون واسید باخدا حرف بزنیددغدغه هاتون بگید فک کنید بامادرتون حرف میزنید...
20...تراز بالا درصد بالا  هیچ تضمینی نداره....
21..برای کنکور درس بخونید ن کانون برید ببیند طرف باتراز 6هزار شد 320منطقه سه یعنی هرازمون میزده 30 40 درصد شایدم کمتر..یکی باتراز 7هزار شده 850.....این یعین سیسات 
22...ازمون ازمهر برید....
23...خواب تنطظیم کنیدووو
24..ادای درس خونا رو درنیارید حی پروفایل نزارید من دکترم فلانم از هدفاتون ب کسی نگید...
25....حسادت نکنید ک باعث بدبختیه ادمه هرگاهی سرچشمه ش حسادته هرگناااهی...
26...تریپ روشنفکری یوگا نمیدونم کلاسای رقص در غبار اینارو بریزد دور توروخدا عاقل باشید...ارامش درنزد خداس
27..من هرراهی هرکاری بگید کردم تواین دنیا یوگا مهمونی اینور انور..توشهریم هستم همه چی ازاده پس فکرنکنید ی ادم چشم گوش بسته بودم فلان برید سمت خدا 
28...خدا خدا خدا  تلاش تلاش ایمان ب رسیدن........برای موفقیت باید شاد بود  ن اینکه واسی موفق شی بعد بشکن بزنی...
اگه زخمی تورو نکشه قطعا قوی ترت میکنه.....
امید چیزخوبیه رفیق ووچیزهای خوب هیچوقت ازبین نمیرن....



خیلی جامع و عالی بود
کلی تشکر ...
تو پست قبلی گفته بودین زیست رو ترکوندین؛ میشه بگید چطوری؟
و اینکه شما تغییر رشته ای هستید؟ از ریاضی به تجربی؟ یا نه؟
و اینکه چند سال پشت کنکور بودین پس فکر میکنم رشته ی خاصی رو میخواین؛ میشه بگید چی رو؟*

----------


## ffatemeh

نظام قدیم سال دیگه میتونه جدید رو بزنه؟ یا اجباره قدیم رو بزنه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

بلع تجربی نبودم اولش
امسال سومین کنکورمه 95 96 97
زیست رو چشم میگم
بله رتبه زیر400منطقه سه رو میخوام دندون تهران نشد کرج



> *
> 
> 
> خیلی جامع و عالی بود
> کلی تشکر ...
> تو پست قبلی گفته بودین زیست رو ترکوندین؛ میشه بگید چطوری؟
> و اینکه شما تغییر رشته ای هستید؟ از ریاضی به تجربی؟ یا نه؟
> و اینکه چند سال پشت کنکور بودین پس فکر میکنم رشته ی خاصی رو میخواین؛ میشه بگید چی رو؟*

----------


## slog

دمت گرم واقعا مفید بود

----------


## slog

یه سوال کانون ازمون داره تابستون برا نظام قدیما یا نه؟

----------


## reza2018

> یه سوال کانون ازمون داره تابستون برا نظام قدیما یا نه؟


بله. داره البته برنامش از نظر من جالب نیست

----------


## sajad1379

> بله. داره البته برنامش از نظر من جالب نیست


بنظرتون این کار من درسته ؟
تابستونو با برنامه کانون درس بخونم ... ولی ازموناشو نرم و خونه دانلود کنم بزنم ؟ 
برادرانه جواب بده .. ناراحت نمیشم .

----------


## reza2018

> بنظرتون این کار من درسته ؟
> تابستونو با برنامه کانون درس بخونم ... ولی ازموناشو نرم و خونه دانلود کنم بزنم ؟ 
> برادرانه جواب بده .. ناراحت نمیشم .


برنامه تابستان قلمچی اینه که سال دومو مرور کنه.از نظر من جالب نیست.
اگه خودت با توجه به شرایطتت برنامه بنویسی بهتره.ولی اگه برنامه ای که خودت می نویسی رو انجام نمیدی بهتره این کاری که گفتی انجام بدی.

----------


## Dr_Np7

منم برا98اماده میشم ...
دروس پایه کل تابستون میخونم +تست+ازمون 
عمومی ها تمرکزبیشتری دارم چون کمی ضعیفم 
برافیزیکمم کلن پیش یک و کمی ازپایه دوم رو شاید  حذف کنم ...

----------


## Dr_Np7

بله

----------


## Ayda_

یسوال دارم من که شاغلم تاساعت۲سرکارم میتونم کنکور۹۸رتبه خوب بیارم؟روزی چن ساعت بایدبخونم برارتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰؟

----------


## God_of_war

> نصیحت برادرانه میکنم حاصل س سال توجو کنکور بودنه......اینارو ههرروز تا  شورع درس خوندنتون بخونید...
> 1...تست زیاد بزنید باتست هم درسو بهتر یاد میگیرید هم سرعتتون عمقتون زیاد میشه...تستای کنکور  اولیت هستند 
> 2...برای درصد 50تودرسایی عین زیست شیمی فیزیک ریاضی تست کنکور کافیه بارها حل کنید تضمین میدم کافی باشه..حتی توشیمی رتبه 140منطقه سه باتست کنکور 60زد..محمدپیرنیا
> 3....برای ریاضی فیزیک تججربی کتاب قطور نخرید فیلم های الا وتست کنکور کافیه شما تجربی هستید 50 60بسه برید زیست بخونید بزنید 80  نه  این دو درس..
> 4....ناحیه بومی منطقه کنکورتون بشناسید هدف گزاری کنید خیلیا میگن همه رو عالی بخون بله درسته اما شما میخوای همه رو توتخصصی بزنی  60 اما اگه ریاضی فیزیک 50بزنی زیست 80 خیلیییییی جلو میفتی  میشه گفت منطقه سه باشی زیر300هستی قطعا بااین درصدا البته عمومی خوب. پس این تفکر ک میگن همه رو فلان بخون   زیاد درست نیست زیست شناسی بره بالا 70 75 80 عالیهه همه رو جبران میکنه دیگه دیدم ک میگم...
> 5...زیست درسی هستش ک قلقلش دستت بیاد راحت بالا میاد راحت اگه نیاد شاید 20درصدم نتونی بزنی زیست تو س ماه شاید نشه 50زد اما ریاضی فیزک میشه ولی توی یکسال زیست میشه 80 90زد اما ریاضی فیزیک نه چرا چون مباحث بد قلق زیاد داره زیست رون تره...
> 6...اینکه من  ی سری حرفارو میزنم ممکنه یکی پیدا بشه بگه نه فلانه اقا اسثتثناهارو کاری ندارم کلی عرض کردم ...
> 7...ورزش کنید ب خودتون برسید اریشگاهاه برید مرتب باشید بخدا هفته ایی 1ساعت وقت بزارید برای بدنتون صورتتون هیچی نمیشه جوگیر نشید...
> 8..خیلیا الکی توخیابونم کتاب دستشونه اینا اداس  هرکاری رو ب وقتش انجام بدید..
> ...


حرفاتو باید طلا گرفت منم بعد ۳ سال کنکور فقط زیستم خوبه  دمت گرم مشتی

----------


## ali13791379

> یسوال دارم من که شاغلم تاساعت۲سرکارم میتونم کنکور۹۸رتبه خوب بیارم؟روزی چن ساعت بایدبخونم برارتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰؟


بستگی به فرد داره ولی حداقل 10 تا 15 ساعت هر کی هم از دروغ میگه من 5 ساعت خوندم 7ساعت خوندم 9ساعت خوندم دروغ میگه می خواد پز بده که مثلا باهوشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

ن داداش 15ساعت نمیشه خوند..ازتابستون روزی 8ساعت جواب گو هست از دی 10ساعت بعد عید 12ساعت...اما ازمهر بخونی باید ده ساعت بخونی



> بستگی به فرد داره ولی حداقل 10 تا 15 ساعت هر کی هم از دروغ میگه من 5 ساعت خوندم 7ساعت خوندم 9ساعت خوندم دروغ میگه می خواد پز بده که مثلا باهوشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

ما دیگه رفع زحمت کنیم نزدیکه کنکوره انشااا استارت قوی بزنن کنکوریا98..اینم بدونید گاهی موفقیت همون راهیه ک فک میکنید راهش نیست...همون مسیریه ک فک میکنید  نمیشه.....جاده چالوس خیلی پیچ پیچه یکی از طبیعتش لذت میبره یکی از پیچش جاده حالت تهوع میگیره...لذت ببرید از مسیر گاهی بزنید بغل  نفس بگیرید....امیدوارم موفق باشید مشکلی بود خصوصی بدید هفتگی چک میکنم...هرجیم گفتم از سر دلس.زی بوده دوسنداشتم مسیر غلط من رو برید....یاعلیییی موفق باشید




> نصیحت برادرانه میکنم حاصل س سال توجو کنکور بودنه......اینارو ههرروز تا  شورع درس خوندنتون بخونید...
> 1...تست زیاد بزنید باتست هم درسو بهتر یاد میگیرید هم سرعتتون عمقتون زیاد میشه...تستای کنکور  اولیت هستند 
> 2...برای درصد 50تودرسایی عین زیست شیمی فیزیک ریاضی تست کنکور کافیه بارها حل کنید تضمین میدم کافی باشه..حتی توشیمی رتبه 140منطقه سه باتست کنکور 60زد..محمدپیرنیا
> 3....برای ریاضی فیزیک تججربی کتاب قطور نخرید فیلم های الا وتست کنکور کافیه شما تجربی هستید 50 60بسه برید زیست بخونید بزنید 80  نه  این دو درس..
> 4....ناحیه بومی منطقه کنکورتون بشناسید هدف گزاری کنید خیلیا میگن همه رو عالی بخون بله درسته اما شما میخوای همه رو توتخصصی بزنی  60 اما اگه ریاضی فیزیک 50بزنی زیست 80 خیلیییییی جلو میفتی  میشه گفت منطقه سه باشی زیر300هستی قطعا بااین درصدا البته عمومی خوب. پس این تفکر ک میگن همه رو فلان بخون   زیاد درست نیست زیست شناسی بره بالا 70 75 80 عالیهه همه رو جبران میکنه دیگه دیدم ک میگم...
> 5...زیست درسی هستش ک قلقلش دستت بیاد راحت بالا میاد راحت اگه نیاد شاید 20درصدم نتونی بزنی زیست تو س ماه شاید نشه 50زد اما ریاضی فیزک میشه ولی توی یکسال زیست میشه 80 90زد اما ریاضی فیزیک نه چرا چون مباحث بد قلق زیاد داره زیست رون تره...
> 6...اینکه من  ی سری حرفارو میزنم ممکنه یکی پیدا بشه بگه نه فلانه اقا اسثتثناهارو کاری ندارم کلی عرض کردم ...
> 7...ورزش کنید ب خودتون برسید اریشگاهاه برید مرتب باشید بخدا هفته ایی 1ساعت وقت بزارید برای بدنتون صورتتون هیچی نمیشه جوگیر نشید...
> 8..خیلیا الکی توخیابونم کتاب دستشونه اینا اداس  هرکاری رو ب وقتش انجام بدید..
> ...

----------


## ali13791379

[QUOTE=حامدیگانه;1309282]ن داداش 15ساعت نمیشه خوند..ازتابستون روزی 8ساعت جواب گو هست از دی 10ساعت بعد عید 12ساعت...اما ازمهر بخونی باید ده ساعت بخونی

 :Y (766):  :Y (766):  :Y (766):  :Y (766): حرف حرف شماست داش حامد

----------


## RezaJJ

> یسوال دارم من که شاغلم تاساعت۲سرکارم میتونم کنکور۹۸رتبه خوب بیارم؟روزی چن ساعت بایدبخونم برارتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰؟


منم همین شرایطو دارم
کار نشد نداره 
واس همین 2 سال رو در نظر گرفتم برا قبولی 
با روزی 6 ساعت میشه(البته بستگی به توان خودت داره)

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


ما دیگه رفع زحمت کنیم نزدیکه کنکوره انشااا استارت قوی بزنن کنکوریا98..اینم بدونید گاهی موفقیت همون راهیه ک فک میکنید راهش نیست...همون مسیریه ک فک میکنید  نمیشه.....جاده چالوس خیلی پیچ پیچه یکی از طبیعتش لذت میبره یکی از پیچش جاده حالت تهوع میگیره...لذت ببرید از مسیر گاهی بزنید بغل  نفس بگیرید....امیدوارم موفق باشید مشکلی بود خصوصی بدید هفتگی چک میکنم...هرجیم گفتم از سر دلس.زی بوده دوسنداشتم مسیر غلط من رو برید....یاعلیییی موفق باشید





موفق باشید ... اما قرار بود روش زیست خوندنتونو بگین*

----------


## yasser0411

> منم برا98اماده میشم ...
> دروس پایه کل تابستون میخونم +تست+ازمون 
> عمومی ها تمرکزبیشتری دارم چون کمی ضعیفم 
> برافیزیکمم کلن پیش یک و کمی ازپایه دوم رو شاید  حذف کنم ...


داداش هیچ وقت حذف نکن مطمئن با کمی تست زیاد تو مبحث مسلط میشی

----------


## Ayda_

اقای حامدیگانه میشه آیدی تلگرامتونوبدین چن تاسوال بپرسم؟

----------


## sajad1379

فقط تخصصی هامو میخونم .. چون تو این یه سال بهم ثابت شد تو عمومی خیلی قوی تر از تصصی ام .. بخاطر همین فقط تخصصی ..احتمالا برنامه قلمچی تابستونشو برمیدارم تغییر میدم توی بودجه بندی و زمانبندی هاش ..اما سعی میکنم جوری باشه که ن خیلی جوگیرانه باشه(میگیری چی میگم ؟ یعنی نخوام تو تابستون  6 دور همه رو بخونم ) نه اینقدر کند که ... 
تعادل خیلی خوبه که ندارم !

----------


## Parinaz t

سلام بچه ها 
منم نظام قدیمی 98 ام.
میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن ولی نه میدونم از کجا شروع منم نه میدونم چی و چجوری بخونم.درسای فیز و ریاضی و شیمی خیییلی ضعیفم . تقریبا صفرم.کسی هست راهنماییم کنه خیلی روحیم خراب شده مخصوصا از وقتی یه سری حرف شده راجعب کنکور 98 و سختیشو اینا

----------


## .MEHRAD.

دوستان کنکور 98 با منابع نظام قدیم هم برگزار میشه مطمئن؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> دوستان کنکور 98 با منابع نظام قدیم هم برگزار میشه مطمئن؟


اره

----------

